#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  هل أنتى مع تدريس الثقافة الجنسية فى مصر ؟؟

## محمد طرباى

هل أنتى مع تدريس الثقافة الجنسية فى مصر ؟؟

[grade="0000FF 0000FF 4169E1 0000FF 0000FF"]الموضوع قد يكون أسهل على الشباب
قد لا يتغيب بعضهم عن تدريسه . بل قد ينتظرون 
من حين إلى آخر . .. . ولكن كم من أولياء الأمور 
يوافقون على هذه المادة .. 
وقل لى بصراحة  إن كنت من أولياء الأمور 
هل ستوافق على هذا . أم ماذا تفعل 

وكيف تقعل البنت عندما تجلس مع شاب تدرس المادة
ماذا يحصل ؟ الأصعب على البنت ذات التربية الخالوقة 
المودبة ... إلى أى حد تصل بنا هذه المادة 
فى ظل أنتشار الزواج العرفى فى الجامعات 
وكأن ينطبق المثل الذى يقول [/grade]
[grade="FF0000 FF0000 FF0000 FF0000 FF0000"]إزداد الطين بلة [/grade]
[grade="0000FF 0000FF 0000FF 0000FF 0000FF"]
ماذا تفعل لو كنت مسئول ؟؟ ماذا تفعلين اذا كنتى طالبة ..؟؟
ماذا تفعلوا إذا كنتوا من أولياء الأمور ؟؟
بدون نزاعات ومشاحنات غير مجدية ..
لابد من وقفة من أولياء الأمور من يريد ومن يرفض ؟[/grade]

----------


## ريـم

أخي محمد طرباي ..
هو أنا بصراحة اترددت كتير جداً قبل ما أرد على الموضوع ده.. 
لكن اكمني عضوة في فريق النقاش بتاع مدرستي و موضوعنا إللي المفروض نحضره للاسبوع إللي جاي هو موضوعك ده بالضبط مع تعديل بسيط و هو "هل التربية الجنسية في المدارس الايرلندية كافية أم غير كافية؟" فقلت مادام وافقت اتكلم هناك يبقى هأتكلم كمان هنا.. 
المهم، انا مش شايفة انه الموضوع فيه اي حاجة غلط طالاما هنناقشه بحدود..
فأنا مش ضد التربية الجنسية.. بالعكس، هي أكيد مهمة جداً.. 
لأنه كتير أوي مننا في مرحلة المراهقة ممكن يلملم معلومات خاطئة من مجلات أو قنوات على التلفزيون أو كلام ناس من سننا بيقولوه أو أي مصدر مش المفروض انه احنا نأخذه في عين الإعتبار.. 
و ده بيكون مفاهيم كتير جداً خاطئة.. 
النوع ده من الثقافة بيتدرس في ايرلندا.. بس في اطار معين.. 
يعني أولاً، معظم المدارس هنا أولاد بس أو بنات بس.. و ده اكيد بيساعد على تسهيل تدريس المادة دي.. بحيث انه مفيش خدش حياء كبير في الموضوع.. 
دي حاجة.. الحاجة التانية، انه كوني في مدرسة بنات فإللي بييجي يلقي المحاضرة سيدة مختصة.. مش رجل يعني.. و ده بردو مهم ..
و كمان مع كل مرحلة عمرية بتختلف المواضيع و طريقة إلقائها.. و متهيألي الموضوع ده بيبتدي من سن 13 سنة تقريباً، يعني تقريباً بداية المرحلة الإعدادية.. 
و بالنسبة للمواضيع فأغلبها بيدور حول فهم الطالب لجسمه و التغيرات إللي بتحصل فيه و كيفية التعامل معاها جسمانياً و نفسياً.. يعني اعراض النضج الجسماني لدى الفتاة و الفتى و ازاي بتحصل و ليه بتحصل و النضج الفكري بردو و الأمراض إللي بتتنقل عن طريق ممارسة علاقات بين الرجل و المرأة و تحديد النسل و غيرها من الموضوعات إللي بتدور حول فهم الشباب للتغيرات إللي بتحصل في الفترة دي .. و ده في اطار علمي بحت.. 
لأننا لازم نفهم جسمنا و ماينفعش نجمع معلوملت خاطئة و لا حياء في العلم طالاما العلم علم و مش بيناقش بأسلوب مبتذل أو زايد عن حده..
و الإنغلاق الزايد عن حده في الموضوع ده مش كويس، زي بالضبط الإنفتاح الزايد عن حده.. 
و بيسبب مشاكل كتير منها الزواج العرفي زي ما انت قلت و التحرش و حاجات كتير تانية..
فأنا أكيد مع التربية الجنسية لو كانت في اطار محدد و ناضج و متخصص..
آسفة للإطالة..
مع خالص تحياتي..

----------


## khaled.abbas

مع النظر للمشاكل  الاجتماعيه الحالية في مجتماعتنا  العربيه تحديدا  و الناتجه عن الجهل  عن الثقافه الجنسية الممتدة الى ما بعد الوزاج  و التي  هي  من  الاسباب الاساسية في الطلاق  حاليا 
بالاضافه  الى  تعرض البعض للتحرش و جهل ما يحدث 
و حدث و لا حرج عن غياب  دور البيت و الاسرة في توضيح  الامور  بشكل  صحيح  
فاعتقد انه  امر  مهم  مع وجود بعض الضوابط 

فالحديث  لن يكون  عبارة عن كلمات  مثيرة او  اسلوب  لاثارة الطلاب  
فالنقاش العلمي  المتحضر في جميع المجالات امر مهم و مطلوب 
فنحن لا نتحدث  عن  مشاهدة  فيلم اباحي
و انما  يجب ان  يكون  حد ادنى من المعلومات  يجب توافرها لهذه السن العمرية حتى  نتلافى  بها كثير من المشاكل  في المستقبل  و التي   لا  يوجد مرجع علمي  لشرح الامور  بالشكل  السليم في اطار الاخلاق  و  الدين

----------


## سيد جعيتم

لنحدد أولاً ما هو المقصود بالثقافة الجنسية وما هو مضمونها الذى سيدرس فقبل معرفة المضمون وموضوعاته فلن يكننا الحكم . ثم هل سيراعى المسئولين عن هذه الماده أننا شعب متدين ( مسلمين ومسيحيين ) وأننا شرقيين فتكون الدراسة فى الصفة التشريحية والفسيولوجيه المجردة . وهل اثناء الدراسة سيكون هناك أختلاط بين الجنسين . الأسئلة كثيرة ولكنى لا استطيع الحكم قبل أن اعرف المضمون . دمتم بخير

----------


## محمد طرباى

> أخي محمد طرباي ..
> هو أنا بصراحة اترددت كتير جداً قبل ما أرد على الموضوع ده.. 
> لكن اكمني عضوة في فريق النقاش بتاع مدرستي و موضوعنا إللي المفروض نحضره للاسبوع إللي جاي هو موضوعك ده بالضبط مع تعديل بسيط و هو "هل التربية الجنسية في المدارس الايرلندية كافية أم غير كافية؟" فقلت مادام وافقت اتكلم هناك يبقى هأتكلم كمان هنا.. 
> المهم، انا مش شايفة انه الموضوع فيه اي حاجة غلط طالاما هنناقشه بحدود..
> فأنا مش ضد التربية الجنسية.. بالعكس، هي أكيد مهمة جداً.. 
> لأنه كتير أوي مننا في مرحلة المراهقة ممكن يلملم معلومات خاطئة من مجلات أو قنوات على التلفزيون أو كلام ناس من سننا بيقولوه أو أي مصدر مش المفروض انه احنا نأخذه في عين الإعتبار.. 
> و ده بيكون مفاهيم كتير جداً خاطئة.. 
> النوع ده من الثقافة بيتدرس في ايرلندا.. بس في اطار معين.. 
> يعني أولاً، معظم المدارس هنا أولاد بس أو بنات بس.. و ده اكيد بيساعد على تسهيل تدريس المادة دي.. بحيث انه مفيش خدش حياء كبير في الموضوع.. 
> ...


[grade="0000FF 0000FF 0000FF 0000FF 0000FF"]هذا بالنسبة فى مجتمع آخر 
أكيد يبقى صح . المجتمع عندكم منفتح 
أكيد هتبقى متخصصة للبنات تلقى عليهم المادة 
والشباب أيضاً لهم مختص ..
أما فى الجامعات المصرية . ماذا يحدث ؟؟
وجهة نظرك صحيحة مية فى المية 
أشكرك جداً على الرد المثالى ..
ولكنى كنت أنتظر هل هذا حق للشباب المصرى أم لا
لكِ تحياتى ريم جهاد
ميدو[/grade]

----------


## محمد طرباى

> مع النظر للمشاكل  الاجتماعيه الحالية في مجتماعتنا  العربيه تحديدا  و الناتجه عن الجهل  عن الثقافه الجنسية الممتدة الى ما بعد الوزاج  و التي  هي  من  الاسباب الاساسية في الطلاق  حاليا 
> بالاضافه  الى  تعرض البعض للتحرش و جهل ما يحدث 
> و حدث و لا حرج عن غياب  دور البيت و الاسرة في توضيح  الامور  بشكل  صحيح  
> فاعتقد انه  امر  مهم  مع وجود بعض الضوابط 
> 
> فالحديث  لن يكون  عبارة عن كلمات  مثيرة او  اسلوب  لاثارة الطلاب  
> فالنقاش العلمي  المتحضر في جميع المجالات امر مهم و مطلوب 
> فنحن لا نتحدث  عن  مشاهدة  فيلم اباحي
> و انما  يجب ان  يكون  حد ادنى من المعلومات  يجب توافرها لهذه السن العمرية حتى  نتلافى  بها كثير من المشاكل  في المستقبل  و التي   لا  يوجد مرجع علمي  لشرح الامور  بالشكل  السليم في اطار الاخلاق  و  الدين




[grade="FF0000 FF0000 FF0000 FF0000 FF0000"]أنا لا أتفق معك فى أنها اسباب الطلاق حالياً
أما بالنسبة للتحرش لابد أن يظهر دور البيت أتفق معاك 
ولكن التحرش من السبب البنات أم الشباب ؟؟
الحديث قد يكون مثيرأ إذا أنت جالس وبجوارك الجميلات
مع إنتشار ظاهرة الزواج العرفى وعلاقات غير مشروعة
قد تحولها الشباب إلى مفاهيم خاطئة إن لم يكن البنات
الرجل عامةً يبحث عن من لا تعرف أكثر منه .. 
قال أحد الفلاسفة . بما تختار زوجتك 
قال . ألا تكون فيلسوفة لتناقشنى فى عملى 
ولا بيضاء حتى تكون لى بالليل كالشبح
ولا سوداء حتى تشمئذ منها نفسى 

أخشى أن ينفتح المجتمع المصرى على مصرعيه
حتى تنشأ مدارس خصيصاً لتعليم ممارسة الثقافة الجنسية 
أشكرك أ . خالد تقبل تحياتى 
ميدو[/grade]

----------


## محمد طرباى

> لنحدد أولاً ما هو المقصود بالثقافة الجنسية وما هو مضمونها الذى سيدرس فقبل معرفة المضمون وموضوعاته فلن يكننا الحكم . ثم هل سيراعى المسئولين عن هذه الماده أننا شعب متدين ( مسلمين ومسيحيين ) وأننا شرقيين فتكون الدراسة فى الصفة التشريحية والفسيولوجيه المجردة . وهل اثناء الدراسة سيكون هناك أختلاط بين الجنسين . الأسئلة كثيرة ولكنى لا استطيع الحكم قبل أن اعرف المضمون . دمتم بخير


[grade="0000FF 0000FF 0000FF 0000FF 0000FF"]المقصود كل ما  هو شامل المادة
الحكم فى البداية وعلينا التنفيذ شئنا أم أبينا
وأكيد بطريقة صحيحة تحترم الإسلام والمسيحية
بالنسبة لإختلاط الجنسين أعتقد أنه لا يمكن فصل 
البنات عن الشباب فى الجامعات ..
المضمون لابد من وضع البرنامج المناسب 
لكل شخص وأولياء الأمور ..
ثم بعد ذلك دراسة المشروع الدقيقة
وإعلان ما تم الوصول اليه لأولياء الأمور
والموافقة عليها من الطلبة أولاً ...
يجب أن نحافظ عن أبنائنا فى المستقبل 
لابد من الدراسة قبل الموافقة ..
أشكرك جزيل الشكر . لك تحياتى 
ميدو[/grade]

----------


## حنين مصر

انا مع تدريس الثقافه الجنسيه لان المفروض حد يتكلم مع الاولاد والبنات فى النقطه دى  واذا كان البيت بيحس بخجل كبير من النقاش فى الموضوع دا  يباه دور المدرسه انها تتكلم  وتوضح وتصحح المعلومات الغلط اللى عند شبابنا افتكر ان مع التطور اللى احنا فيه والفضائيات والعولمه ماينفعش ابدا  نفضل نرفض  نوعى ولادنا ونسيبهم لحد  مايغلطوا  وبعدها نقول ياريتنا

----------


## محمود زايد

*طيب قبل مناقشه تدريس الثقافه الجنسيه فى مصر وتطبيقها بالمناهج التعليميه
مش المفروض اننا نهتم بالاساس وهو نظام التعليم فى مصر ونحاول نصلحه 
التعليم فى مصر فاشل جدا واهتمام بالمسئولين بالتعليم فى مصر اصبح اهتمام شكلى وخارجى فقط دون النظر لنظام التعليم واساسياته يكفى ان المدرسه اصبحت اما محل بقاله بسبب الوحده المنتجه او محاكم تفتيش زى مابيعمل الموجهين ومسئولى الادارت عند زيارتهم للمدارس اووكر للبلطجيه من الطلبه 
بصراحه احنا فى مصر بنترك المشكله الاساسيه ونهتم دايما بالفروع 
يعنى كل حاجه تمام فى المدارس ناقص بس ندرس الثقافه الجنسيه واشياء مقتبسه من الغرب بدون اى وعى او حياء 
ده الحياء شعبه من شعب الايمان زى ماقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
اتمنى عدم تطبيق الفكرة دى نهائى بالمدارس*

----------


## khaled.abbas

> [grade="FF0000 FF0000 FF0000 FF0000 FF0000"]أنا لا أتفق معك فى أنها اسباب الطلاق حالياً
> ميدو[/grade]


اخي الكريم الامثلة موجوده كثيرا في  حياتنا اليوميه نقرأها في الصحف و نسمعها من اصحاب المشكلة نفسه 
و حدث و لا حرج عن الكم الهائل من هذه الامثلة 
ربما كثير منهم  لا يعلن  عن السبب الرئيسي الا  انك من الذين جاءت لهم الشجاعه ليقولوا  سبب الانفصال تستطيع ان تعلم حجم هذه المشكلة 

تقبل تحياتي  
خالد عباس

----------


## بترولي2

تحياتي للجميع واحييهم على طرح هذا الموضوع الجرئ

انا ضد هذه الفكره قلباً وقالباً

فهذه الامور تكون بالفطره

وعند تدريسها للنشئ الصغير قد يساء الفهم

او تختلف باختلاف تعليمها

والمتلقي في سن لايسمح له بتقبل هذه الامور

ثم ان من المبادئ والقيم عدم التطرق لمثل هذه الامور في فترة الدراسه

والوقت كفيل بتعليمهم هذه الامور التي إن آجلاً او عاجلاَ سيعرفها بالصوره الصحيحه


وتحياتي للجميع

----------


## الأدهم

الجانب المعرفى فى الموضوع لاغبار عليه ولكن الإختلاف فى وسيلة إيصال المعلومة .. يعنى مثلا شاهدت برنامج على فضائية وكانت تبدأ الدكتورة مقدمة البرنامج بكلام معناه تعالوا نتكلم فى الجنس مش عيب ولا حرام وداخل البرنامج تتحدث فى أمور أنا الأن أخجل من طرحه .. الحياء ياسادة خير من عدمه .. المعرفة والتعلم شئ إيجابى .. لكن ليس معنى هذا تجاوز حد اللياقى .. ياسادة الحياء والكسوف والخجل عند الفتاة جواهر لايجب أن نسعى فى سبيل فقدهن خير ما رزقهن الله .. الحياء خير كل . ولو تثقيفهن جنسيا سيؤدى لما نراه من عدم حياء .. فياريت نبحث فى كيفية العودة لحياة البدو أكرم .

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*انا في رأيي إنه لابد من تخصيص منهج ليس خاص فقط بالثقافة الجنسية ... ولكن.
المطلوب وضع منهج مكتوب بعنايه يتضمن الجوانب الخاصة بالشخص من الناحية الصحية والبدنية والنفسية والجنسية بشكل متكامل وعلى حد سواء وتسمى هذه المادة مثلاً " الصحة العامة ".
وطبعاً المنهج المفروض يوضع بصيغة تناسب عقلية المرحلة السنيه والعمرية لدارسي هذا المنهج .
انا كنت بدرس مادة في الجامعة مادة اسمها "صحة عامة" كانت بتتناول المواضيع دي بصوره عامة وبالتفصيل بصراحة استفدت منها كتير والدكتور المحاضر كان راجل محترم جداً اسمة د/ جبر سيد متولي هو المؤلف لكتاب المادة..
فكانت بتتضمن جوانب مثل :
 العناية بالجسم ، والتغذيه السليمة ، والتطورات النفسية والجسميه لمراحل عمر الإنسان الرجل و المرأة ( الطفولة والمراهقة و النضج والكهولة) وغيرها .
الماده دي فعلاً بتغير نظرة الإنسان لنفسه ولغيرة ، فبتخلية يتبع عادات وسلوكيات صحيحه في حياته عموماً سواء غذائية أو رياضية أو ذهنية أو حتى جنسية 

وبالنسبة للجزء المتعلق بالمسائل الجنسية .. فغالباً ستتبدل نظرة الفرد القاصرة في النظر إلى الجنس الآخر على انه فقط مصدر للإعجاب والشهوة وخلافه وتتحول إلى أنه كيان انساني له صفات وتكوين عقلي ونفسي وعاطفي وفسيولوجي لابد من معرفته لتواصل إنساني سوي وموضوعي .

أنا أؤيد المسألة دي وبشدة والمفروض تكون مادة نجاح ورسوب كمان عشان يكون في جدية في الاهتمام  والالتزام بيها مش ماده للتهريج والعبث .

معلش ، كلامي ملخبط شويتين عربي على بلدي بس المهم ان المعني واضح ..
وربنا يصلح الحال .
تحياتي .. 
*

----------


## محمد طرباى

> انا مع تدريس الثقافه الجنسيه لان المفروض حد يتكلم مع الاولاد والبنات فى النقطه دى  واذا كان البيت بيحس بخجل كبير من النقاش فى الموضوع دا  يباه دور المدرسه انها تتكلم  وتوضح وتصحح المعلومات الغلط اللى عند شبابنا افتكر ان مع التطور اللى احنا فيه والفضائيات والعولمه ماينفعش ابدا  نفضل نرفض  نوعى ولادنا ونسيبهم لحد  مايغلطوا  وبعدها نقول ياريتنا


[grade="FF0000 0000FF 0000FF 0000FF 0000FF"]أكيد لازم دور المدرسة والبيت معاً
الخوف من عواقب المادة الآتية فيما بعد
ومن منا يجرء على الرد إذا سأله الأبناء لأبائهم 
ان كانت الشباب لا تهتم اليوم فالغد آتى 
أشكرك حنين على مداخلتك الجميلة 
أتمنى لكِ التوفيق
ميدو[/grade]

----------


## محمد طرباى

> *طيب قبل مناقشه تدريس الثقافه الجنسيه فى مصر وتطبيقها بالمناهج التعليميه
> مش المفروض اننا نهتم بالاساس وهو نظام التعليم فى مصر ونحاول نصلحه 
> التعليم فى مصر فاشل جدا واهتمام بالمسئولين بالتعليم فى مصر اصبح اهتمام شكلى وخارجى فقط دون النظر لنظام التعليم واساسياته يكفى ان المدرسه اصبحت اما محل بقاله بسبب الوحده المنتجه او محاكم تفتيش زى مابيعمل الموجهين ومسئولى الادارت عند زيارتهم للمدارس اووكر للبلطجيه من الطلبه 
> بصراحه احنا فى مصر بنترك المشكله الاساسيه ونهتم دايما بالفروع 
> يعنى كل حاجه تمام فى المدارس ناقص بس ندرس الثقافه الجنسيه واشياء مقتبسه من الغرب بدون اى وعى او حياء 
> ده الحياء شعبه من شعب الايمان زى ماقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> اتمنى عدم تطبيق الفكرة دى نهائى بالمدارس*


[grade="FF0000 0000FF 0000FF 0000FF FF0000"]
إذا كان هذا الحال .. أضم صوتى إليك
أما إذا كانت بنظام متطابقة مع تعاليم الدين
وموافقة الآباء والأبناء فأنا مع تدريسها 
لديك الحق . التعليم أصبح شكلى وليس أصولاً
وأنها هى فعلاً المشكلة الأساسية فى مصر
أشكرك أ . محمود زايد على رأيك
وأضم صوتى إليك حتى لا نكون بيئة ملوثة
تحياتى لك
ميدو[/grade]

----------


## ابن البلد

بيتهيالي المصريين مش محتاجين تدريس
دول أساتذه من غير حاجة  ::

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

قد تقولون أنّي رجعيّ .. هذا لا يضير 
بداية  كما قال أستاذنا  سيد إبراهيم .. يجب أن نعرّف ما هو مفهوم الثقافة  الجنسية و بناء عليه قد نوافق أو لا نوافق. فإذا كان الأمر لا يعدو دراسة النواحي الفسيولوجية  فأعتقد أنه لا بأس به ، و لكن إن تعدى إلى الحد الذي يوصي به الغرب (بعد توصية الغرب أيضا بحذف الآيات التي تحث على الجهاد من مقررات التربية الدينية) فهذا أمر مرفوض أولا لسوء نية الغرب و فساد طويته و ثانيا لعدم  ملائمته لديننا و  لتقاليدنا و أعرافنا ، و دعني أسأل سؤالا بسيطا عن معظم آبائنا و أمهاتنا ، أجدادنا و جداتنا الذين ربما  لم تسنح لهم الفرصة لتعلم القراءة و الكتابة فضلا عن  الدراسة .. هل كانوا بحاجة إلى مثل  هذه الثقافة؟؟ يا سيدي أنا آخذ من الغرب ما يناسبني و أدع منه ما لا يفيدني ،  و ينبؤني حدسي  أن هذا موضوع مضرّ ناهيك عن  انعدام فائدته.
----------
رجعي .. و ماله
تحياتي

----------


## amshendy

الموضوع ده فكرنى بواحد مش لاقى يتعشى و قاعد يفكر يشترى سياره مرسيدس
و السبب ان تخيلوا ياجماعة فيه شعب على كوكب الارض فى القرن الواحد و العشرين لحد دلوقت بيشرب و يستحم   فى نفس المياه التى يقضى فيها حاجته    من يفعل ذلك نسبه تزيد عن 70 فى المائه من سكانه
عندما كنت اقول هذا المثال كان الكل يفزع  و يسال و يتساءل عن هذا الشعب 
و عندما كنت اجيبه بانه الشعب المصرى كان ياخذ نفسا عميقا مكذبا ياراجل قول كلام غير ده 
و من يريد ان يتاكد يقرا دورة حياة البلهارسيا
و للاسف لست من الصعيد و لست من الارياف و لم اعش يوما فيهما لكن رايتها و لا اريد ان اتكلم فى التفاصيل 
لكن مايقلقنى ان ابناء الطبقة العليا يهتمون بقضايا الطبقات الفقيره و عندما يهتمون لايهتمون من باب المن او المظهر 
الاجتماعى او التفاخر بينهم
لكنهم يهتمون من باب الاهتمام بقضايا اخوتهم فى الوطن 
سمعنا عن قضايا زواج عرفى و مطالبه  بتدريس الجنس و ................

----------


## محمد طرباى

> تحياتي للجميع واحييهم على طرح هذا الموضوع الجرئ
> 
> انا ضد هذه الفكره قلباً وقالباً
> 
> فهذه الامور تكون بالفطره
> 
> وعند تدريسها للنشئ الصغير قد يساء الفهم
> 
> او تختلف باختلاف تعليمها
> ...


أشكرك بترولى على رأيك الجميل
حقاً الوقت كفيل للتعليم الصحيح
لك تحياتى 
ميدو

----------


## محمد طرباى

> الجانب المعرفى فى الموضوع لاغبار عليه ولكن الإختلاف فى وسيلة إيصال المعلومة .. يعنى مثلا شاهدت برنامج على فضائية وكانت تبدأ الدكتورة مقدمة البرنامج بكلام معناه تعالوا نتكلم فى الجنس مش عيب ولا حرام وداخل البرنامج تتحدث فى أمور أنا الأن أخجل من طرحه .. الحياء ياسادة خير من عدمه .. المعرفة والتعلم شئ إيجابى .. لكن ليس معنى هذا تجاوز حد اللياقى .. ياسادة الحياء والكسوف والخجل عند الفتاة جواهر لايجب أن نسعى فى سبيل فقدهن خير ما رزقهن الله .. الحياء خير كل . ولو تثقيفهن جنسيا سيؤدى لما نراه من عدم حياء .. فياريت نبحث فى كيفية العودة لحياة البدو أكرم .



رأيك فى منتهى الجمال .. أين الحياء
صفة تختص بها المرأة .. فإذا بنا نقلب الآية 
تتحلى المرأة بعدة صفات أخاف أن تمحى من الذاكرة 
بعد ذلك نكون من النادمين .. ونبحث عن ما فقدناه
أشكرك يا أدهم على رأيك الصريح 
تحياتى لك
ميدو

----------


## محمد طرباى

> *انا في رأيي إنه لابد من تخصيص منهج ليس خاص فقط بالثقافة الجنسية ... ولكن.
> المطلوب وضع منهج مكتوب بعنايه يتضمن الجوانب الخاصة بالشخص من الناحية الصحية والبدنية والنفسية والجنسية بشكل متكامل وعلى حد سواء وتسمى هذه المادة مثلاً " الصحة العامة ".
> وطبعاً المنهج المفروض يوضع بصيغة تناسب عقلية المرحلة السنيه والعمرية لدارسي هذا المنهج .
> انا كنت بدرس مادة في الجامعة مادة اسمها "صحة عامة" كانت بتتناول المواضيع دي بصوره عامة وبالتفصيل بصراحة استفدت منها كتير والدكتور المحاضر كان راجل محترم جداً اسمة د/ جبر سيد متولي هو المؤلف لكتاب المادة..
> فكانت بتتضمن جوانب مثل :
>  العناية بالجسم ، والتغذيه السليمة ، والتطورات النفسية والجسميه لمراحل عمر الإنسان الرجل و المرأة ( الطفولة والمراهقة و النضج والكهولة) وغيرها .
> الماده دي فعلاً بتغير نظرة الإنسان لنفسه ولغيرة ، فبتخلية يتبع عادات وسلوكيات صحيحه في حياته عموماً سواء غذائية أو رياضية أو ذهنية أو حتى جنسية 
> 
> وبالنسبة للجزء المتعلق بالمسائل الجنسية .. فغالباً ستتبدل نظرة الفرد القاصرة في النظر إلى الجنس الآخر على انه فقط مصدر للإعجاب والشهوة وخلافه وتتحول إلى أنه كيان انساني له صفات وتكوين عقلي ونفسي وعاطفي وفسيولوجي لابد من معرفته لتواصل إنساني سوي وموضوعي .
> ...



المادة دى فعلاً موجودة فى طب 
والتمريض الخاص للبنات .. وهذا صحيح
أما الباقى  فيجب النظر اليه بشدة
وفى العلوم معلومات مبسطة للطلبة صغار السن 
وهذا يكفى .. اما معنى تدريس ثقافة جنسية فى مصر أمر غريب
ومريب وغير مجدى أعتقد أنه على كل انسان اعادة النظر لأمر
تحياتى لك هشام
ميدو

----------


## محمد طرباى

> بيتهيالي المصريين مش محتاجين تدريس
> دول أساتذه من غير حاجة


أكيد أساتذة .. من غير كلام 
الكلام احنا هتعمل ايه تجاه الامر
لك تحياتى 
ميدو

----------


## محمد طرباى

> قد تقولون أنّي رجعيّ .. هذا لا يضير 
> بداية  كما قال أستاذنا  سيد إبراهيم .. يجب أن نعرّف ما هو مفهوم الثقافة  الجنسية و بناء عليه قد نوافق أو لا نوافق. فإذا كان الأمر لا يعدو دراسة النواحي الفسيولوجية  فأعتقد أنه لا بأس به ، و لكن إن تعدى إلى الحد الذي يوصي به الغرب (بعد توصية الغرب أيضا بحذف الآيات التي تحث على الجهاد من مقررات التربية الدينية) فهذا أمر مرفوض أولا لسوء نية الغرب و فساد طويته و ثانيا لعدم  ملائمته لديننا و  لتقاليدنا و أعرافنا ، و دعني أسأل سؤالا بسيطا عن معظم آبائنا و أمهاتنا ، أجدادنا و جداتنا الذين ربما  لم تسنح لهم الفرصة لتعلم القراءة و الكتابة فضلا عن  الدراسة .. هل كانوا بحاجة إلى مثل  هذه الثقافة؟؟ يا سيدي أنا آخذ من الغرب ما يناسبني و أدع منه ما لا يفيدني ،  و ينبؤني حدسي  أن هذا موضوع مضرّ ناهيك عن  انعدام فائدته.
> ----------
> رجعي .. و ماله
> تحياتي



المفهوم كل ما يخص الثقافة الجنسية 
أكيد الأمر غير مجدى وكله أضرار
أعتقد أن الرأى أما فى البداية أو النهاية 
بمعنى اذا قلت لا اوافق على هذا فى البادية فهذا صحيح
او اوافق على هذا الامر لا تستطيع تغيره بعد اطلاقاً
الأمر خطير يجب اعادة النظر مائة مرة قبل الجواب 
أشكرك على رأيك ولك تحياتى 
ميدو

----------


## محمد طرباى

> الموضوع ده فكرنى بواحد مش لاقى يتعشى و قاعد يفكر يشترى سياره مرسيدس
> و السبب ان تخيلوا ياجماعة فيه شعب على كوكب الارض فى القرن الواحد و العشرين لحد دلوقت بيشرب و يستحم   فى نفس المياه التى يقضى فيها حاجته    من يفعل ذلك نسبه تزيد عن 70 فى المائه من سكانه
> عندما كنت اقول هذا المثال كان الكل يفزع  و يسال و يتساءل عن هذا الشعب 
> و عندما كنت اجيبه بانه الشعب المصرى كان ياخذ نفسا عميقا مكذبا ياراجل قول كلام غير ده 
> و من يريد ان يتاكد يقرا دورة حياة البلهارسيا
> و للاسف لست من الصعيد و لست من الارياف و لم اعش يوما فيهما لكن رايتها و لا اريد ان اتكلم فى التفاصيل 
> لكن مايقلقنى ان ابناء الطبقة العليا يهتمون بقضايا الطبقات الفقيره و عندما يهتمون لايهتمون من باب المن او المظهر 
> الاجتماعى او التفاخر بينهم
> لكنهم يهتمون من باب الاهتمام بقضايا اخوتهم فى الوطن 
> سمعنا عن قضايا زواج عرفى و مطالبه  بتدريس الجنس و ................




أخى الفاضل .. نحن فى أمر واحد الآن 
اما الموافقة واما الرفض 
لا نملك أكثر من ذلك .. يجب علينا ابداء الرأى 
فى كل ما يخص حياتنا وجوانبها
لا ندع الآخرين يتحكموا فينا .. 
لك تحياتى وتقديرى 
ميدو

----------


## noogy

السلام عليكم
بصراحة  انا كنت ناوية اتكلم عن الموضوع ده واعرف رايكوا بس محمد سبقنى بيه
المهم انا شايفة دلوقتى فى ناس مأيدة الرأى ده وناس معارضة عليه خايفين على اولادهم وبناتهم من ان يكون ماعندهمش حياء
وبما انى طالبة فى كلية عملية ودرست فسيولوجى وتشريح
بأيد وبشدة تدريس المادة دى
وليه لأ طالما انها هتتقدم بشكل علمى 
ما احنا عندنا الدكتور بيتكلم فى الجهاز التناسلى لكل من الرجل والمرأة وبيشرح ازاى بيتم عملية الاخصاب وتكوين الجنين وكلنا بيقوم يسال لو فى حاجة مش مفهومة
لان الكلام مش بيكون فيه اى اثارة ومش بيعرض اى صور اباحية
بالعكس بيكون كلام علمى بحت 
وبصراحة الواحد استفاد كتير
بتخلينا ازاى نحافظ على نفسنا ولو حصل اى مشكلة ازاى نعرف اعراضها علشان نروح للطبيب
وكمان انا كنت قريت مشكلة كانت فى دكتورة امراض نسا بتحكيها
وهى ان فى واحد راح المستشفى وكان بيضرب فى مراته وهما كانوا لسه عرسان جداد وكان منزلها بملابس نوم شفافة
لانه شاف انها مش عذراء ولما دخل للدكتورة دى قالتله انها عذراء والغشاء بتاعها من النوع المطاطى اللى مش بيتمزق غير ساعة الولادة وطبعا عرف كل ده بعد الفضيحة اللى عملها لمراته وسط الجيران والشارع وكمان عملها كسور بسبب الضرب ده
شوفتوا البيت اتخرب وفضيحة اتعملت بسبب الجهل
واسفة جدا للتطويل

----------


## nariman

*منغير ماتطول على الجميع وأكرر الكلام*
*أن ضد هذه الفكره تماما*
*لما نبقى نصلح حال منظومه التعليم فى مصر ..واللى هى لا منظومه ولا حاجه ..نبقى نشوف ايه اللى ممكن نستورده من الغرب ويعود علينا بالنفع.*

*تحياتى للجميع*

----------


## محمد طرباى

> السلام عليكم
> بصراحة  انا كنت ناوية اتكلم عن الموضوع ده واعرف رايكوا بس محمد سبقنى بيه
> المهم انا شايفة دلوقتى فى ناس مأيدة الرأى ده وناس معارضة عليه خايفين على اولادهم وبناتهم من ان يكون ماعندهمش حياء
> وبما انى طالبة فى كلية عملية ودرست فسيولوجى وتشريح
> بأيد وبشدة تدريس المادة دى
> وليه لأ طالما انها هتتقدم بشكل علمى 
> ما احنا عندنا الدكتور بيتكلم فى الجهاز التناسلى لكل من الرجل والمرأة وبيشرح ازاى بيتم عملية الاخصاب وتكوين الجنين وكلنا بيقوم يسال لو فى حاجة مش مفهومة
> لان الكلام مش بيكون فيه اى اثارة ومش بيعرض اى صور اباحية
> بالعكس بيكون كلام علمى بحت 
> ...



المشكلة هتدرس المادة بكل جوانبها العلمية الباحتة 
ولتى قد تحدث خلل فى اذهان الطلبة ..
النهاردة عندنا زواج عرفى ..
بكره هيبقى فى ايه .. تخيلى حضرتك حجم المشكلة 
انا رافض تماما اية مفاوضات عن هذا ..
وأضم صوتى لكل من رفض وله الحق ..
لك تحياتى

----------


## محمد طرباى

> *منغير ماتطول على الجميع وأكرر الكلام*
> *أن ضد هذه الفكره تماما*
> *لما نبقى نصلح حال منظومه التعليم فى مصر ..واللى هى لا منظومه ولا حاجه ..نبقى نشوف ايه اللى ممكن نستورده من الغرب ويعود علينا بالنفع.*
> 
> *تحياتى للجميع*


وانا أؤيد حضرتك تماما 
فعلا حال المنظومة التعليمية فى مصر عايزة قبضة من حديد 
لك تحياتى

----------


## eman_brenses

مش باييد الموضوع دا

----------


## طائر الشرق

حال المسؤلين المصريين بيفكرنى بجحا لما بيقول

قال علمنى التباتة يا ابا   قاله تعالى على الهايفة واصدر
يعنى سابو المشاكل اللى فى البلد كلها وافتكر الجنس فى مصر والمناهج

نسيوا البطالة وغياب الوعى الدينى وانتشار العلمانية وغلو الاسعار والبلطجة وتهميش الثقافة العلمية والادبية والاجتماعية والخلقية  لاء وايه كمان نسيو الفساد والرشاوى والانحلال فى التلفزيون والاعلام والافلام   وثقافة وخطة الترغيب فى الجنس من الاعلام  والمنظومة الثقافية الظاهرة فى مصر ككل.

مصر مش محتاجة ثقافة جنسية مصر محتاجة تقافة فكرية اولا

----------


## ebtsama

بصراحه انا مع كل الساده الرافضين لهذا الموضوع
لكم تحياتى

----------


## mostafa saft

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على حبيبنا ومصطفانا رسولنا الكريم والرحمة المهداة 1 ـ أولا لن يأخذوا برأيكم فهم يسيروا بقوانين الوظيفة وسعيكم مشكور 2 ـ هل أعددنا الاسرة أولا  إذا كانت الاسرة قدوة طيبة  أفرزت الصالحين 3 ـ البيئة التى حولها طيبة أفرزت المحافظين  وقلوبهم على بعض 4 ـ الاعلام هادف  إذا برمجناهم على الصفات الطيبة ووجهناهم الى الوجهة الصحيحة وليست المريضة 5 ـ هل المجتمع التزم بالاسلام يعنى فصل البنين عن البنات  حتى يكون كل على حريته من البنات بالذات . لم نفعل والقائمين على التعليم السادة الدكاترة أساسهم فلاحين  ورموا المبادىء الفطرية والاسلامية التى نشأوا عليها 6 ـ نرجع للاعلام يعنى لمانستضيف راقصة ومخالفه لشرع الله الرأى ماذا ؟ وعندما يسمحوا لمفككين ان يقولوا بالتورية حب الواوا يبقى ايه . ولما يستضيفوا الممثلين والمفسدات منهم وتصرح احدى الفنانات الكبيرات وتقول أكثرهم شهرة أكثرهم فسادا ليه  ؟ هذه النماذج تفرض علينا ليه ؟ وندعى الاسلام ليه  ؟ الاسلام طبقتوه والامرمركون على الرف ليه  ؟  أين نحن من حق الجار على الجار  فى قوله ولا تستطل عليه فى البناء إلا بإذنه ليه ؟  وأين تطبيق إذا جاءكم من ترضون خلقه ودينه فزوجوه فين 7 ـالبنت التى تمشى عريانه فى الشارع والملبس حدده الاسلام لايفصل الجسد  رمينا القانون السماوى ليه .؟ من من الرجال يذهب السوق ليتسوق بدلا من امه أو أخته لعدم خروج المرأة الى الاسواق لمنع الفتنة فين  ومن من الرجال الذى يساعد زوجته ولا يعتبرها إهانه فين الرجل هذا؟ طيب المرأة فى الغرب خرجت بعد الحرب العالمية لموت كثير الرجال  وتفسخت بسبب ذلك واعتادت ذلك وأنتم الاسلام بين لكم الرأى بيضه مقشرة عملتم إيه  والمرأة منكم تسبب مئة مشكلة مع زوجها حابس حريتى ليه  ؟ وأنت داخلك فيه إيه؟   الدين فين والجماعة الدكاتره المشرفين يظل فى الوظيفة مصدر الرزق ويقول تخرب  فين السنين فين محاولاتك للإصلاح فين.  كذاب الذى يلف ويدور ياترى خايف على ميزانية والده والا إيه  هذا صور من صور النفاق  هم يظنوا أن المنافق من يظهر الايمان ويبطل الكفر واسألو ا الشيوخ الكبار سيقول هذه الاجابة  ولن يزيد واسألوهم خارج المنتدى  ولن يفطن أن الذى فى يده مقاليد الامور ولا يصلح ويجاهد ويدافع  حتى الموظف البسيط يرى الحق ويخاف وظيفته ويعمل لحساب الوظيفة وكذلك القاضى هو منافق منافق منافق  هل أصلحتم كل ذلك   لكى تصلحوا التربة  ولا نخاف عليها من التدريس ولايكون عندنا خوف أو حتى عرض هذا السؤال ونختم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم درسه فى البيئة العربيه التى تغير غيرة شديدة لليوم  ولكن كيف كانت المرأة العربية حتى أن هند بنت عتية قالت أو تزنى الحرة عندما نزل حد الزنى   الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وقف مع أم المؤمنين وهو ذاهب لصلاة الفجر فمر عليه عمر  أو أحد الصحابة  فقال له الرسول هذه فلانة  فقال أفيك أشك يارسول الله  اصلحوا التربة  اصلحوا التربة وفيها الاجابة  ونحن نذكر وهم لن يلتفتوا  والله العظيم  لن نفلح حتى نعمل مجتمعين على الصلاح والسلام

----------


## محبة مصر الاولى

مش عارفه ليه افتكرت بتاع مجلس الشعب وهو بيغمض عنيه وبيقول موافقة  :4:  :4: 

أنا موافقة على تدريسها بضوابط يعني مضمونها يدرس جيدا. :Nono: 
بس المشكلة أن المراهقين لهم حق في معرفة أشياء كثيره وهما كده كده بيعرفوا فلماذا لا نعلمهم الصح حتى لما يكبروا يبقوا فاهمين .
ولكن أنا أرى أن الأفضل أن الماده ده تتاخد في الجامعة أو تبقى قبل عقد الزواج يعني يشترط قبل العقد أنه يروح يأخذ الدورة هو وزوجته بسعر رمزي أو مجاني ويشترط عمل بعض فحوصات.

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*مواااااااااااااااافق

- الألِف هنا ... صوااااااااااااابع كتييييييييييييييرة -

ومش يتم تدريسها في المرحلة الجامعية زى ما محبة مصر بتقول
لأ ....
يتم تدريسها من الحضاااااااااااااانة
ويكون فيها نجاح ورسووووووووووووووووب
- الواو هنا للعطففففف -

وطبعاً الحكاية دي تخلينا متعاطفين مع بعض ونعرف نرفع صباعنا أمتى
أما نعرف الإجابة ..........
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*والله أنا رأيي إن بمجرد الكلام فى هذه القضيه

بيخدش حياء أي بنت ويشعرها بالخجل

وأعتقد إن الدين يوجد به تربيه وأدب

عن تلك الثقافات بصوره شرعيه جداً

ولا تخدش الحياء .. فأنا أفضل أن لا تعمم

هذه الثقافه والإكتفاء بما فرضه الإسلام وبما جاء فى كتبه*

----------


## محبة مصر الاولى

والله انا لما كتبت المشاركة كان قصدي السخرية
يعني اكيد الحكومة حتوافق ومجلس الشعب حيقول موافق لان بابا جمال عاوز يدرسلنا المادة.
والمقصود بمشاركتي اللي هي لن تقدم ولا تاخر هو المعنى ده.
لاء يا بابا جمال الزواج عندنا ارتفع سنه تعرف ليه يا احلى أب في الدنيا بسبب صحبتك المتنيله بنيله لعز وغيره وأنهم ماسكين  كل مشاريع البلد والشباب مش قادر يشتري الشقق.
بدل ما تحطلنا مادة الأخلاق مثلا وتستعين بخبراء علم نفس وخبراء ،على فكرة المادة ده لو ادرست ووضعت لها نماذج عمليه وتعلم الطفل من الصغر كيف يحترم القانون واشارات المرور وكيف يتكلم بصدق  وكيف يتعلم كل الأخلاق الحميدة ووضع له مواقف وقدوات وأشياء تستطيع الرسوخ في ذهنه بدل من ضياع دور الأسرة حتفرق معانا جامد اوي في تربية الأجيال.
محتاجين لمادة ابداعية يعني اكتشاف مواهب الطفل وتنميتها من الصغر.
ولكن عاوزين كلامي بجد ورأيي الحقيقي في الموضوع: 
 انا ضد كل من هو ضد العلم مع الالتزام بضوابطه الشرعية
يعني بالفعل اذا كان قصد بابا جمال أنه يدرس الماده ده لأجل الحياة الزوجية والمساهمة في بناء الأسر ،يمكن أن نعمل دورة لمدة أسبوع أو أسبوعين قبل زواج الفتاة والفتى يعني تصبح قبل عقد القران وترتبط به منها ندرس المادة الشرعية وهي الأسرة وحق الرجل والمرأة ومادة نفسية كيفية انشاء بيت سعيد وغيره وارجاع قيمة الزواج للأسر المصرية حيث أن الطلاق ارتفعت نسبته في الآونة الأخيرة وندخل منها أجزاء من المادة بما يتفق مع شريعتنا كنوع من الهدية للعروسين .
يعني لم نقدم لهم هدية مادية ولم يصبح هناك دفتر النقوط كما كان في الماضي وسمعنا عنه ممكن نقدم لهم هدية معنوية ومفتاح من مفاتيح السعادة .

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> والله انا لما كتبت المشاركة كان قصدي السخرية
> يعني اكيد الحكومة حتوافق ومجلس الشعب حيقول موافق لان بابا جمال عاوز يدرسلنا المادة.
> والمقصود بمشاركتي اللي هي لن تقدم ولا تاخر هو المعنى ده.
> لاء يا بابا جمال الزواج عندنا ارتفع سنه تعرف ليه يا احلى أب في الدنيا بسبب صحبتك المتنيله بنيله لعز وغيره وأنهم ماسكين  كل مشاريع البلد والشباب مش قادر يشتري الشقق.
> بدل ما تحطلنا مادة الأخلاق مثلا وتستعين بخبراء علم نفس وخبراء ،على فكرة المادة ده لو ادرست ووضعت لها نماذج عمليه وتعلم الطفل من الصغر كيف يحترم القانون واشارات المرور وكيف يتكلم بصدق  وكيف يتعلم كل الأخلاق الحميدة ووضع له مواقف وقدوات وأشياء تستطيع الرسوخ في ذهنه بدل من ضياع دور الأسرة حتفرق معانا جامد اوي في تربية الأجيال.
> محتاجين لمادة ابداعية يعني اكتشاف مواهب الطفل وتنميتها من الصغر.
> ولكن عاوزين كلامي بجد ورأيي الحقيقي في الموضوع: 
>  انا ضد كل من هو ضد العلم مع الالتزام بضوابطه الشرعية
> يعني بالفعل اذا كان قصد بابا جمال أنه يدرس الماده ده لأجل الحياة الزوجية والمساهمة في بناء الأسر ،يمكن أن نعمل دورة لمدة أسبوع أو أسبوعين قبل زواج الفتاة والفتى يعني تصبح قبل عقد القران وترتبط به منها ندرس المادة الشرعية وهي الأسرة وحق الرجل والمرأة ومادة نفسية كيفية انشاء بيت سعيد وغيره وارجاع قيمة الزواج للأسر المصرية حيث أن الطلاق ارتفعت نسبته في الآونة الأخيرة وندخل منها أجزاء من المادة بما يتفق مع شريعتنا كنوع من الهدية للعروسين .
> يعني لم نقدم لهم هدية مادية ولم يصبح هناك دفتر النقوط كما كان في الماضي وسمعنا عنه ممكن نقدم لهم هدية معنوية ومفتاح من مفاتيح السعادة .


*
محبة مصر
أنا كمان مش فاهم حاجة
مش بقولك أى حد أحياناً مش بيفهم حاجة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
عموماً دا جميل وصحي





			
				 وندخل منها أجزاء من المادة بما يتفق مع شريعتنا كنوع من الهدية للعروسين .
			
		


هنا بالتحديد أنا مش فاهم خالص
وياريت تقولينا الهدية تبقى إيييييييييييييييييييييييييييه ؟

وعلى فكرة أنا موااااااااااااااافق
على تدريس المادة زيك

بس من الحضاااااااااااااااانة*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
استاذ محمد
 احنا قبل مانقول رأينا لازم نعمل الاول عده نقاط ومن بعدها نقرر ندرس الثقافه الجنسيه ولا لأ
1-علموا الاطفال والشباب يعنى ايه الصلاه ويعنى ايه لما الاذان يأذن اترك كل مايشغلنى واذهب الى صلاتى 
بعدها مفيش خوف لانه اتربى على خشيه الله وطاعته 
2-علموا الشباب معنى الاحترام ومعنى انه يتلفظ بألفاظ تخدش الحياء امام غيرهم دون ادنى اعتبار لمعنى كلمه الادب والخجل 
بعدها مفيش اى مشكله من تعلم الثقافه الجنسيه 
3-علموا الاباء والامهات معنى التربيه الصحيحه مفيش ملابس تخدش الحياء للبنت تخرج بيها مفيش ولد يسهر بره البيت لاى ظرف اتابع ابنى كويس واشوف مين اصاحبه وبيقعد معاهم يهبب ايه ولو صاحبه مش عاجبنى سلوكه يبعد عنه بالامر وعليه الطاعه 
 مفيش طفل لسه لم يتعدى العشر سنوات ويسرق من والده السجائر ليدخن 
ولا بيفتح مواقع اباحيه 
علمــــــــــــوا كل الشباب والشابات انه مفيش حاجه اسمها صداقه بين ولد وبنت لان ديننا الاسلامى مقالش كدا ولاهيقول 

لو دا حصل انا اوافــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق 
فى المشمش طبعاً لو دا حصل 
مع تحياتى

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> السلام عليكم
> استاذ محمد
>  احنا قبل مانقول رأينا لازم نعمل الاول عده نقاط ومن بعدها نقرر ندرس الثقافه الجنسيه ولا لأ
> 1-علموا الاطفال والشباب يعنى ايه الصلاه ويعنى ايه لما الاذان يأذن اترك كل مايشغلنى واذهب الى صلاتى 
> بعدها مفيش خوف لانه اتربى على خشيه الله وطاعته 
> 2-علموا الشباب معنى الاحترام ومعنى انه يتلفظ بألفاظ تخدش الحياء امام غيرهم دون ادنى اعتبار لمعنى كلمه الادب والخجل 
> بعدها مفيش اى مشكله من تعلم الثقافه الجنسيه 
> 3-علموا الاباء والامهات معنى التربيه الصحيحه مفيش ملابس تخدش الحياء للبنت تخرج بيها مفيش ولد يسهر بره البيت لاى ظرف اتابع ابنى كويس واشوف مين اصاحبه وبيقعد معاهم يهبب ايه ولو صاحبه مش عاجبنى سلوكه يبعد عنه بالامر وعليه الطاعه 
>  مفيش طفل لسه لم يتعدى العشر سنوات ويسرق من والده السجائر ليدخن 
> ...


الأُخت الكريمة الفاضلة / om elbanat
تحياتي لكِ ولهذه المشاركة الواعية

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*نداء إنسانى*
إلى كل من لا يوافق على تدريس الثقافة الجنسية 
لبناتنا بالذات
أقول لهم بالله عليكم راجعوا أنفسكم
ولا تخفوا رؤوسكم فى الرمال
تحرجا من المناقشة
صيانة لبنات مصر
اللاتى وقعن فى فخ عدم ختان البنات
والذى تدافع عنه وتتبناه
ماما سوزان
سيدة مصر الأولى
خلافا لقول رسول الله
صلى الله عليه وسلم
بالنسبة للمرأة لا بأس به
وقوله للخاتنه
" لا تُنهكي فإن ذلك أحْظى للمرأة وأحبُّ للرجل "
فلا تنخدعوا بالإعلانات التى تملأ الشوارع
لا للختـــــــــــــــــــــان


ولتعلموا أن
الصيحات التي تنادى بحُرمة ختان البنات 
صيحات مخالفة للشريعة
عدم ختان بنات مصر
هو السبب الجذرى
الذى جعل بنات الجامعات يتزوجن عرفيا
ولاتنسوا أن مصر تقع فى نطاق البلاد الحارة مناخيا
وهذا له تأثيره القوى على الميل الشديد لبناتنا فى الجامعة
إلى الجنس الآخر
وطالما وصل حالنا إلى هذا المستوى المتدنى 
فى جميع مناحى الحياة
فأهلا وسهلا بتدريس الثقافة الجنسية
بأسلوب منهجى وتربوى
آملين فى تقليل حجم الخسائر
مع مراعاة عدم إجراء أى إمتحانات أو إختبارات
فى مادة
الثقافة الجنسية
حتى لا يلجأ الطلبة والطالبات إلى الدروس الخصوصية
وقولوا معى
لا للدروس الخصوصية
ونعم لختان البنات

----------


## sameh atiya

*في أولى إعدادي أزهر درسنا في الفقة ما تتحدثون عنه  وأضحك هنا لأن الطلبة الذين كانوا لا يحضرون إلى المعهد كانوا يحضرون في هذه الأيام بالذات ، وأيضاً في ثالثة إعدادي كان هناك درس في مادة العلوم عما تتحدثون عنه وهذا اليوم أتذكره أيضاً لأن المدرس لم يشرح لنا شيئاً بل جعلنا ننظف المعمل من كنس ومسح  وكل الطلبة كانت بتسابق بعض علشان يخلصوا بسرعة علشان الأستاذ يشرح الدرس ، لكنه ضحك عليهم وقالهم الدرس تم شرحه 
بصراحة فرحت عندما لم يشرحه مدرس العلوم وببساطة لأنه لن يأتي بثماره في وسط هؤلاء الطلبة كما أنني  و كما أنه لن يأتي في الإمتحان أيضاً ..
إذا فما تتحدثون عنه موجود وساحكي لكم موقف مع أستاذ الفقه عن هذا الدرس وكنا في ثانوي ، قال بان مدرسة الفتيات خجلت أن تشرح الدرس فذهب هو ليشرحه ولم يخجل لانه لابد أن يفهمن ويعرفنه عن طريق الدين وسأله أحد الطلبة وماذا كان ردة فعلهم ، قال لم يكن لهم ردة فعل بل أصبحوا صامتين منتبهين لكي يفهموا الأمر جيداً ...

أنا لا اوافق على تدريس مثل هذه المادة في مصر 

*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> UGG Australia is founded by a young man named Brian Smith in 1978.He boldly made use of the Australia and New Zealand's natural resources-wool, combined with the traditional handicraft to produce warm snow boots of high practicality, and they are exported to the United States and other countries. Now the snow *UGG boots* of wool has become a fashion and has set off a wave of snow boots under the influence of Hollywood star...... As a result, I bought a discount ugg boots that is a blue uggs women size 9 yesterday at uggsoutlet. Now, I really experienced genuine Australian *ugg boots*. The *cheap ugg boots* with short footwear is designed for durability, comfort and years of wear. Coquette features utmost comfort in virtue of twin-faced sheepskin and suede heel guards. New technology used for reinforced heel and raw seams. Wrapped sheepskin not only for supreme comfort, but also can be folded down for a different look. This ugg Australian has a removable and replaceable insole that has the ability to keep my feet warm .In addition, I found trendy ugg slippers for sale, which is absolutely value for money. Shopping for *ugg boots* is my favorite for I find myself more charm. I believe everyone wants to become attractive; please don't hesitate to buy *ugg boots* on sale! Now the *UGG boots* of wool have become a fashion and have set off a wave of snow boots under the influence of Hollywood star... ...you must want to know about cheap uggs, let me tell you. UGG, a legendary brand, even can't be understood by the people who saw her first due to its ugly and hulking form. However, it is this style of boots that are fashionable all over the Europe and Asia, and now the whole world is blowing a popular wind again with the mainstream caused by the stars of Europe and the United States. The history of Australian *Ugg boots* dates back to 1978 when a young member of surfing called Brian Smith from Australia brought a group of sheep boots to the United States. In the past many years, Australia's craftsmen have been used to make sheepskin boots in New Zealand beach, however, it is the business-minded young man with a bold attempt that make this traditional products go down to the United States. At that time, he brought only a few of the several pairs of *Ugg boots* made in sheepskin. Having his bosom filled with blood and self-confidence, he started selling on the streets in New York. However, he wasn't lucky at begin and even didn't sell a pair of boots a whole day. Luckily, he did not lose heart, and thought he would be able to succeed with some stubbornness. He firmly believes that the market in the United States is bound to be a world belonging to his boots. As a result, he decided to go to the west, to California to look for opportunities. When he arrived at the destination, he found that there were a part of people like him selling similar sheepskin boots at the seaside. In his first round here, he sold 48 pairs of boots to 5 customers. Of course, it can be said that it is the advanced surfing market of California that attracted these Australia sheepskin boots. Ugg Australia boots had become a must have for every surfer after coming ashore. From then on, the Australian *Ugg boots* being a small surf brand products at first started slowly to become the world's leading luxury brand of sheepskin boots. The product line is also not limited to the beginning sheepskin boots, and slowly increased the products made from sheepskin of quality goods such as fallow shoes, slippers and a variety of shoes adapting to the season. Lets cite the words of Australia president of Ugg: Ugg Australia is a good choice. Once you put it on, you will not want to take off. Originality, credibility as well as the super-luxurious comfort makes you fascinate." Knowing the origin of ugg boots, maybe you want to know how to identify ugg boots in order to avoid buying fake *cheap uggs* .But that is not to say *cheap ugg boots* are equal to fake uggs. As far as I know, now the website for wholesale uggs called uggsoutlet is doing her best to open up an uggs outlet .The following is the way to identify genuine *ugg boots* .I hope they can help you. 1. Color: The genuine Ugg are in normal color with the official website of Ugg as criterion. The internal and external skin is of the same color.2. Form: The surface touch is pretty soft and fine with elegant form .the trim fine hair inside has uniform density and length that feels very comfortable for barefoot wearing. The most important is that you will feel light and vary warm without sense of weight when you put it on. 3. Structure: a. There is standard washing logo (marking style, name, material, code, origin, etc) sewing inside b. Affixed marked code (recording style name, number, color, size, men's or women's) in the side of the box. c. The same position of the atwin shoes has the same pattern, the same color and luster, the same length of toe cap and the heel is in the same level. d. Uppers sewing lines are basically the same, no needle jump, and pin leakage, disconnected. e. Shoes inside and outside clean, smooth, non-shrinkage deformation. f. UGG soles have a 'R' logo registered and there is definitely ugg mark. g. The trademark of traditional ugg shoes is in heel (ugg trademark) while slippers and shoes for home are printed in the leather with machine. 4.All products of Ugg are handmade works.With this knowledge in your head, you may know how to identify *ugg boots* of good quality, it depends on your eyes. I ought a brown pair once at





> http://www.uggsoutlet.us/: ugg boots, I not only receive the best quality, but highly competitive prices and excellent customer service.




 
Egypt is a country of hot climat
therefore no mere chance to sell your
*Ugg boots*
We are in country with no snow at all


We can export the following to your country



and


and



and

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *نداء إنسانى*
> 
> إلى كل من لا يوافق على تدريس الثقافة الجنسية 
> لبناتنا بالذات
> أقول لهم بالله عليكم راجعوا أنفسكم
> ولا تخفوا رؤوسكم فى الرمال
> تحرجا من المناقشة
> صيانة لبنات مصر
> اللاتى وقعن فى فخ عدم ختان البنات
> ...





*عجبت لكم يا  قوم  بعد  مداخلتى  لم أرى أى مداخلات  جادة  وحتى  الزميل  سامح عطية  حكى لنا عن ذكريات طفولته الأزهرية  وأنتهت  مداخلته بدخوله جبهة الرفض بدون إبداء الأسباب*


اللى بعده

----------


## sameh atiya

*
ما شاء الله يا دكتور بالضربة القاضية قضيت على مين  ، مين اللي على الأرض ده 
يا دكتور الأسباب معروفة ولا داعي لكثرة التكرار ، الموضوع من الأساس هو ليس حقيقة ، ولن يتم تدريس مثل هذه المواد في المدارس بهذا الشكل الذي يتحدث عنه الأخ محمد طرباي ، فلو حدث ذلك فكثير من أولياء الامور لن يُدخلوا ابنائهم المدارس من الأساس 
إوعى يا دكتور تنفذ معايا الضربة القاضية*

----------


## sameh atiya

*بس ما قلتش رأيك في ذكريات الطفولة يا دكتور جمال*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *بس ما قلتش رأيك في ذكريات الطفولة يا دكتور جمال*


 
سأقول  رأيى  عندما  تمدنا  بصور طفولتك وإييه  رأيك  أنا  سأبدأ موضوع  فى قاعة التصوير  وحيكون عنوانه "يا ترى كان شكلك إييه وأنت صغنن؟!" وسأبدأ بصورى بشرط تكون أنت تانى واحد فى هذه السلسلة المتجددة...قلت إييه؟!

----------


## sameh atiya

> سأقول  رأيى  عندما  تمدنا  بصور طفولتك وإييه  رأيك  أنا  سأبدأ موضوع  فى قاعة التصوير  وحيكون عنوانه "يا ترى كان شكلك إييه وأنت صغنن؟!" وسأبدأ بصورى بشرط تكون أنت تانى واحد فى هذه السلسلة المتجددة...قلت إييه؟!


*
موضوع جميل يا دكتور ويا حبذا لو كل الأعضاء شاركوا في الموضوع بصور طفولتهم 

أنا مالييش صور يا دكتور وأنا صغير هانعمل إيه بقى*

----------


## om elbanat

> الأُخت الكريمة الفاضلة / om elbanat
> تحياتي لكِ ولهذه المشاركة الواعية


السلام عليكم
اشكرك أخى الفاضل على تعقيباتك على جميع المداخلات
تحياتى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

**
*كان نفسى أخش على الموضوع * 
*ألاقى إستمرارية للنقاش * 
*الرئيسى أو حتى النقاش الجانبى*
* رجاء حار لكل الأعضاء الكرام*
*بتبادل التهانى والتشكرات والروعات*
*فى رسائل خاصة جدا*
*أو حتى مش خاصة جدا*
*وده مجرد رأى*
*ومش* 
*فرض إجبارى*
 :Love:

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

*ليه لا ولكن السؤال هو لماذا ترغب في تعليم الثقافة الجنسية في مصر علي حد علمي المصريين مشهود لهم ان اكترحاجة شاطرين فيها هي ثقافة لغة الجسد ومع ذلك ما شاء الله جرائم الاغتصاب في كل مكان فما بال حضرتك لما ندرس الجنس في المدارس تعرف ممكن يحصل ايه لما طالب المفروض يذاكر في الرياضة او العربي  تلاقيه ماسك الكتاب الجنسي ومقطعه مذاكرة ولا حضرتك سوف نلحق الكتاب بالعربي او بالتاريخ اكيد هيكون في كتاب او ممكن نلغي كتاب الدين الي اساسا ملغي مع مدرسينه لانه وقتها هيعارض الكلام ده وممكن يلخبط تفكير الاولاد وعشان سيكولوجية التعليم لازم يكون في صورولا الطلبة هيدرسوا عمياني ونجيب بنات الليل مدرسين وممكن نعمل عقود عمل نستقبل المدرسين من الخارج وكمان عينات التعليم زي الاستاذة نانسي عجرم او الست هيفا او اليسا واخر السنة الحفلة تبقي فلم من اخراج ايناس الدغيدي ونحذرهم الدراسة دي للعلم بالشئ فقط ولا يحق لاي طالب استخدام ما هو مذكور في الكتب الا بعد زواجه والا يعرض نفسه للمسائلة الدينية ولما تقف معلومة عليه اكيد محتاج لدرس خصوصي الي اكيد هيكون في كباريه او ملهي ليلي ولا هيلاقي عينات البحث فين واظن الوزارة سوف تحدد مكان لهذه السلعة وتحدد السعر مع وضع الضريبة المناسبة ولما يضيق الحال بالطلبة ممكن يراجعوا الدروس مع بعض كل ولد مع بنت ويا سلام لو في مراقبة من احد الابوين مش عشان الشيطان ثالثهما لا طبعا عشان لو غلطوا في معلومة يقوم الاب او الام بتصحيحها وتبقي عيشتنا فضائحية تحت شعار العلم نور ياعم محمدرجب ولا انت بتهاجم التعليم مش كدة ده تعليقي للمبجل عارض الموضوع لو عجبكم تعليقي اكيد هتعجبكم دراسة الجنس في المدارس ولاحول ولا قوة الا بالله*

----------


## ebtsama

> *
> ما شاء الله يا دكتور بالضربة القاضية قضيت على مين  ، مين اللي على الأرض ده 
> يا دكتور الأسباب معروفة ولا داعي لكثرة التكرار ، الموضوع من الأساس هو ليس حقيقة ، ولن يتم تدريس مثل هذه المواد في المدارس بهذا الشكل الذي يتحدث عنه الأخ محمد طرباي ، فلو حدث ذلك فكثير من أولياء الامور لن يُدخلوا ابنائهم المدارس من الأساس 
> إوعى يا دكتور تنفذ معايا الضربة القاضية*


انا بصراحه مع الاخ سامح وبدون تكرار وفتح مواضيع فيها مداخلات كثيرة مثل عمليه الختان يا دكتور
لانه مش هو دا اساس المشكله مع احترامى للجميع

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> انا بصراحه مع الاخ سامح وبدون تكرار وفتح مواضيع فيها مداخلات كثيرة مثل عمليه الختان يا دكتور
> لانه مش هو دا اساس المشكله مع احترامى للجميع


 
*كلنا أذان صاغية لكى لنعرف ما هو أساس المشكلة مع كل إحترامى لكى عزيزتى إبتسامة* 
*المفتى للمواطنين: اختشوا بقه وأوقفوا عادة «ختان الإناث»*

* كتب*   أحمد البحيرى    ١/ ٣/ ٢٠٠٩
على جمعه

شن الدكتور على جمعة، مفتى الجمهورية، هجومًا عنيفًا على المواطنين، الذين يعتقدون فى مشروعية «ختان الإناث»، مؤكدًا أنه مجرد عادة لا علاقة لها مطلقًا بالدين الإسلامى أو عفاف المرأة من قريب أو بعيد.
وقال جمعة، فى برنامجه الأسبوعى «مجالس الطيبين»، موجهًا كلامه للمواطنين: «يا إخوانا اختشوا بقه عيب كده وأنهوا قصة (ختان الإناث) وأوقفوا هذه العادة، كفانا حديثا فى هذه القضية التى لا علاقة لها مطلقًا بالدين، وإنما هى عادة ذميمة تنتشر فقط فى بعض الدول الأفريقية، ومن بينها مصر».
وأشار جمعة إلى أنه «حتى لو وردت بعض الروايات حول ختان الإناث فإنه بعد تأكيد الأطباء والعلماء وأهل الاختصاص الضرر البالغ لهذه العادة، فإن ذلك يوجب على الجميع الالتزام بتطبيق القاعدة الشرعية (لا ضرر ولا ضرار)». 
وأضاف: «بلاش الجدل والعناد اللى مالهوش أى لزمة فى قضية ينبغى علينا أن نتركها فورًا ونواجهها بكل قوة بعد ثبوت ضررها البالغ على المرأة جسديًا ونفسيًا، وعلينا أن نتجه لقضايا إسلامية أخرى أكثر أهمية بدلاً من هذه القضية التى أساءت للإسلام والمسلمين لأن (الأذية محرمة شرعًا)». 
كما انتقد جمعة اعتقاد بعض المواطنين بأن «ختان الإناث» يرتبط بـ«العفاف والطهارة»: «للأسف الشديد نجد البعض يربطون بين (ختان الإناث)، وعفة المرأة، وأن من لا يتم ختانها ترتكب الفاحشة، يا جماعة عيب قوى كده لما نقول هذا الكلام على المصريات غير المختتنات، فالختان لا علاقة له بمدى (عفاف المرأة) لأن هناك بعض المختتنات يرتكبن الفاحشة».
وناشد جمعة كل المواطنين أن يوقفوا «ختان الإناث» ويواجهوه بكل قوة بعد ثبوت ضرره قائلاً: «نرجو من جميع المواطنين أن يعوا تمامًا هذه الأمور، ويتأكدوا أننا لا نصدر الفتاوى لضغوط سياسية أو لأغراض معينة، وإنما نقول ما يتفق فقط مع قواعد وأسس الشريعة الإسلامية، ونربط ذلك بمصالح العباد لأن الفتوى صنعة وليست أمرًا هينًا».
وأكد جمعة أن الفتوى تختلف باختلاف الأزمنة والأمكنة والبيئات قائلاً: «إن (الخمر) رغم كونه محرمًا شرعًا فإنه يصبح حلالاً إذا تحول إلى (خل)، وعلى العكس من ذلك قد يتحول (الخشاف)، الذى نشربه إلى شىء محرم إذا تخمر.

*التعليق:*

الباشا المفتى الموظف الحكومى  يخالف أحاديث الرسول  وفتاوى سابقه

----------


## محمد طرباى

> مش باييد الموضوع دا


واحنا كمان مش بنأيده

----------


## محمد طرباى

> حال المسؤلين المصريين بيفكرنى بجحا لما بيقول
> 
> قال علمنى التباتة يا ابا   قاله تعالى على الهايفة واصدر
> يعنى سابو المشاكل اللى فى البلد كلها وافتكر الجنس فى مصر والمناهج
> 
> نسيوا البطالة وغياب الوعى الدينى وانتشار العلمانية وغلو الاسعار والبلطجة وتهميش الثقافة العلمية والادبية والاجتماعية والخلقية  لاء وايه كمان نسيو الفساد والرشاوى والانحلال فى التلفزيون والاعلام والافلام   وثقافة وخطة الترغيب فى الجنس من الاعلام  والمنظومة الثقافية الظاهرة فى مصر ككل.
> 
> مصر مش محتاجة ثقافة جنسية مصر محتاجة تقافة فكرية اولا


على رأيك مش محتاجين بس ده عيبنا احنا 
لازم نقف واقفة راجل واحد 
تحياتى لك

----------


## محمد طرباى

> بصراحه انا مع كل الساده الرافضين لهذا الموضوع
> لكم تحياتى


واحنا برده معاكى 
تحياتى لكى

----------


## محمد طرباى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على حبيبنا ومصطفانا رسولنا الكريم والرحمة المهداة 1 ـ أولا لن يأخذوا برأيكم فهم يسيروا بقوانين الوظيفة وسعيكم مشكور 2 ـ هل أعددنا الاسرة أولا  إذا كانت الاسرة قدوة طيبة  أفرزت الصالحين 3 ـ البيئة التى حولها طيبة أفرزت المحافظين  وقلوبهم على بعض 4 ـ الاعلام هادف  إذا برمجناهم على الصفات الطيبة ووجهناهم الى الوجهة الصحيحة وليست المريضة 5 ـ هل المجتمع التزم بالاسلام يعنى فصل البنين عن البنات  حتى يكون كل على حريته من البنات بالذات . لم نفعل والقائمين على التعليم السادة الدكاترة أساسهم فلاحين  ورموا المبادىء الفطرية والاسلامية التى نشأوا عليها 6 ـ نرجع للاعلام يعنى لمانستضيف راقصة ومخالفه لشرع الله الرأى ماذا ؟ وعندما يسمحوا لمفككين ان يقولوا بالتورية حب الواوا يبقى ايه . ولما يستضيفوا الممثلين والمفسدات منهم وتصرح احدى الفنانات الكبيرات وتقول أكثرهم شهرة أكثرهم فسادا ليه  ؟ هذه النماذج تفرض علينا ليه ؟ وندعى الاسلام ليه  ؟ الاسلام طبقتوه والامرمركون على الرف ليه  ؟  أين نحن من حق الجار على الجار  فى قوله ولا تستطل عليه فى البناء إلا بإذنه ليه ؟  وأين تطبيق إذا جاءكم من ترضون خلقه ودينه فزوجوه فين 7 ـالبنت التى تمشى عريانه فى الشارع والملبس حدده الاسلام لايفصل الجسد  رمينا القانون السماوى ليه .؟ من من الرجال يذهب السوق ليتسوق بدلا من امه أو أخته لعدم خروج المرأة الى الاسواق لمنع الفتنة فين  ومن من الرجال الذى يساعد زوجته ولا يعتبرها إهانه فين الرجل هذا؟ طيب المرأة فى الغرب خرجت بعد الحرب العالمية لموت كثير الرجال  وتفسخت بسبب ذلك واعتادت ذلك وأنتم الاسلام بين لكم الرأى بيضه مقشرة عملتم إيه  والمرأة منكم تسبب مئة مشكلة مع زوجها حابس حريتى ليه  ؟ وأنت داخلك فيه إيه؟   الدين فين والجماعة الدكاتره المشرفين يظل فى الوظيفة مصدر الرزق ويقول تخرب  فين السنين فين محاولاتك للإصلاح فين.  كذاب الذى يلف ويدور ياترى خايف على ميزانية والده والا إيه  هذا صور من صور النفاق  هم يظنوا أن المنافق من يظهر الايمان ويبطل الكفر واسألو ا الشيوخ الكبار سيقول هذه الاجابة  ولن يزيد واسألوهم خارج المنتدى  ولن يفطن أن الذى فى يده مقاليد الامور ولا يصلح ويجاهد ويدافع  حتى الموظف البسيط يرى الحق ويخاف وظيفته ويعمل لحساب الوظيفة وكذلك القاضى هو منافق منافق منافق  هل أصلحتم كل ذلك   لكى تصلحوا التربة  ولا نخاف عليها من التدريس ولايكون عندنا خوف أو حتى عرض هذا السؤال ونختم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم درسه فى البيئة العربيه التى تغير غيرة شديدة لليوم  ولكن كيف كانت المرأة العربية حتى أن هند بنت عتية قالت أو تزنى الحرة عندما نزل حد الزنى   الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وقف مع أم المؤمنين وهو ذاهب لصلاة الفجر فمر عليه عمر  أو أحد الصحابة  فقال له الرسول هذه فلانة  فقال أفيك أشك يارسول الله  اصلحوا التربة  اصلحوا التربة وفيها الاجابة  ونحن نذكر وهم لن يلتفتوا  والله العظيم  لن نفلح حتى نعمل مجتمعين على الصلاح والسلام


فعلا غاب الدين عنا واصحبت الامور محرجة للغاية 
ونتمنى جميعاً ان تغير من انفسنا 
لك كل الشكر والاحترام

----------


## محمد طرباى

> مش عارفه ليه افتكرت بتاع مجلس الشعب وهو بيغمض عنيه وبيقول موافقة 
> 
> أنا موافقة على تدريسها بضوابط يعني مضمونها يدرس جيدا.
> بس المشكلة أن المراهقين لهم حق في معرفة أشياء كثيره وهما كده كده بيعرفوا فلماذا لا نعلمهم الصح حتى لما يكبروا يبقوا فاهمين .
> ولكن أنا أرى أن الأفضل أن الماده ده تتاخد في الجامعة أو تبقى قبل عقد الزواج يعني يشترط قبل العقد أنه يروح يأخذ الدورة هو وزوجته بسعر رمزي أو مجاني ويشترط عمل بعض فحوصات.


ده كلام مش معقول 
لا الشرع يسمح 
ولا السنة تسمح . كلنا عندنا الفطرة الاسلامية 
مش محتاجين .. أرجو ان تفكرى جيداً
تحياتى

----------


## محمد طرباى

> *مواااااااااااااااافق
> 
> - الألِف هنا ... صوااااااااااااابع كتييييييييييييييرة -
> 
> ومش يتم تدريسها في المرحلة الجامعية زى ما محبة مصر بتقول
> لأ ....
> يتم تدريسها من الحضاااااااااااااانة
> ويكون فيها نجاح ورسووووووووووووووووب
> - الواو هنا للعطففففف -
> ...


مش محتاجة رفع اصبع

----------


## محمد طرباى

> *والله أنا رأيي إن بمجرد الكلام فى هذه القضيه
> 
> بيخدش حياء أي بنت ويشعرها بالخجل
> 
> وأعتقد إن الدين يوجد به تربيه وأدب
> 
> عن تلك الثقافات بصوره شرعيه جداً
> 
> ولا تخدش الحياء .. فأنا أفضل أن لا تعمم
> ...


لا حياء فى العلم ولا حياء عى الدين 
محتاجين منك رفض مباشر

----------


## محمد طرباى

> والله انا لما كتبت المشاركة كان قصدي السخرية
> يعني اكيد الحكومة حتوافق ومجلس الشعب حيقول موافق لان بابا جمال عاوز يدرسلنا المادة.
> والمقصود بمشاركتي اللي هي لن تقدم ولا تاخر هو المعنى ده.
> لاء يا بابا جمال الزواج عندنا ارتفع سنه تعرف ليه يا احلى أب في الدنيا بسبب صحبتك المتنيله بنيله لعز وغيره وأنهم ماسكين  كل مشاريع البلد والشباب مش قادر يشتري الشقق.
> بدل ما تحطلنا مادة الأخلاق مثلا وتستعين بخبراء علم نفس وخبراء ،على فكرة المادة ده لو ادرست ووضعت لها نماذج عمليه وتعلم الطفل من الصغر كيف يحترم القانون واشارات المرور وكيف يتكلم بصدق  وكيف يتعلم كل الأخلاق الحميدة ووضع له مواقف وقدوات وأشياء تستطيع الرسوخ في ذهنه بدل من ضياع دور الأسرة حتفرق معانا جامد اوي في تربية الأجيال.
> محتاجين لمادة ابداعية يعني اكتشاف مواهب الطفل وتنميتها من الصغر.
> ولكن عاوزين كلامي بجد ورأيي الحقيقي في الموضوع: 
>  انا ضد كل من هو ضد العلم مع الالتزام بضوابطه الشرعية
> يعني بالفعل اذا كان قصد بابا جمال أنه يدرس الماده ده لأجل الحياة الزوجية والمساهمة في بناء الأسر ،يمكن أن نعمل دورة لمدة أسبوع أو أسبوعين قبل زواج الفتاة والفتى يعني تصبح قبل عقد القران وترتبط به منها ندرس المادة الشرعية وهي الأسرة وحق الرجل والمرأة ومادة نفسية كيفية انشاء بيت سعيد وغيره وارجاع قيمة الزواج للأسر المصرية حيث أن الطلاق ارتفعت نسبته في الآونة الأخيرة وندخل منها أجزاء من المادة بما يتفق مع شريعتنا كنوع من الهدية للعروسين .
> يعني لم نقدم لهم هدية مادية ولم يصبح هناك دفتر النقوط كما كان في الماضي وسمعنا عنه ممكن نقدم لهم هدية معنوية ومفتاح من مفاتيح السعادة .


الموضوع مش محتاج السخرية 
كان لازم الرفض المباشر 
لك تحياتى

----------


## محمد طرباى

> السلام عليكم
> استاذ محمد
>  احنا قبل مانقول رأينا لازم نعمل الاول عده نقاط ومن بعدها نقرر ندرس الثقافه الجنسيه ولا لأ
> 1-علموا الاطفال والشباب يعنى ايه الصلاه ويعنى ايه لما الاذان يأذن اترك كل مايشغلنى واذهب الى صلاتى 
> بعدها مفيش خوف لانه اتربى على خشيه الله وطاعته 
> 2-علموا الشباب معنى الاحترام ومعنى انه يتلفظ بألفاظ تخدش الحياء امام غيرهم دون ادنى اعتبار لمعنى كلمه الادب والخجل 
> بعدها مفيش اى مشكله من تعلم الثقافه الجنسيه 
> 3-علموا الاباء والامهات معنى التربيه الصحيحه مفيش ملابس تخدش الحياء للبنت تخرج بيها مفيش ولد يسهر بره البيت لاى ظرف اتابع ابنى كويس واشوف مين اصاحبه وبيقعد معاهم يهبب ايه ولو صاحبه مش عاجبنى سلوكه يبعد عنه بالامر وعليه الطاعه 
>  مفيش طفل لسه لم يتعدى العشر سنوات ويسرق من والده السجائر ليدخن 
> ...


احنا لسه هنستنى المشمش 
طبعا ده مش هيحصل .. وأكيد رافضين 
لك تحياتى

----------


## محمد طرباى

> *نداء إنسانى*
> إلى كل من لا يوافق على تدريس الثقافة الجنسية 
> لبناتنا بالذات
> أقول لهم بالله عليكم راجعوا أنفسكم
> ولا تخفوا رؤوسكم فى الرمال
> تحرجا من المناقشة
> صيانة لبنات مصر
> اللاتى وقعن فى فخ عدم ختان البنات
> والذى تدافع عنه وتتبناه
> ...


أضم صوتى لصوتك وأرفض بكل شدة 
كفانا خفاء .. وعدم مواجهة أى صعب 
وخصوصا الدروس الخصوصية

----------


## محمد طرباى

> *في أولى إعدادي أزهر درسنا في الفقة ما تتحدثون عنه  وأضحك هنا لأن الطلبة الذين كانوا لا يحضرون إلى المعهد كانوا يحضرون في هذه الأيام بالذات ، وأيضاً في ثالثة إعدادي كان هناك درس في مادة العلوم عما تتحدثون عنه وهذا اليوم أتذكره أيضاً لأن المدرس لم يشرح لنا شيئاً بل جعلنا ننظف المعمل من كنس ومسح  وكل الطلبة كانت بتسابق بعض علشان يخلصوا بسرعة علشان الأستاذ يشرح الدرس ، لكنه ضحك عليهم وقالهم الدرس تم شرحه 
> بصراحة فرحت عندما لم يشرحه مدرس العلوم وببساطة لأنه لن يأتي بثماره في وسط هؤلاء الطلبة كما أنني  و كما أنه لن يأتي في الإمتحان أيضاً ..
> إذا فما تتحدثون عنه موجود وساحكي لكم موقف مع أستاذ الفقه عن هذا الدرس وكنا في ثانوي ، قال بان مدرسة الفتيات خجلت أن تشرح الدرس فذهب هو ليشرحه ولم يخجل لانه لابد أن يفهمن ويعرفنه عن طريق الدين وسأله أحد الطلبة وماذا كان ردة فعلهم ، قال لم يكن لهم ردة فعل بل أصبحوا صامتين منتبهين لكي يفهموا الأمر جيداً ...
> 
> أنا لا اوافق على تدريس مثل هذه المادة في مصر 
> 
> *


ونحن لا نوافق بأى حال 
لك تحياتى

----------


## محمد طرباى

> [/size]
> 
> 
> *عجبت لكم يا  قوم  بعد  مداخلتى  لم أرى أى مداخلات  جادة  وحتى  الزميل  سامح عطية  حكى لنا عن ذكريات طفولته الأزهرية  وأنتهت  مداخلته بدخوله جبهة الرفض بدون إبداء الأسباب*
> 
> 
> اللى بعده


اعذرنى سيدى الفاضل انا كنت غايب 
لك كل احترام

----------


## محمد طرباى

> سأقول  رأيى  عندما  تمدنا  بصور طفولتك وإييه  رأيك  أنا  سأبدأ موضوع  فى قاعة التصوير  وحيكون عنوانه "يا ترى كان شكلك إييه وأنت صغنن؟!" وسأبدأ بصورى بشرط تكون أنت تانى واحد فى هذه السلسلة المتجددة...قلت إييه؟!


وانا كمان هكون معاكم

----------


## أبو كريم وبس

أنا غير موافق على نشر منهج زى دة
ومهما حصل 
بضم صوتى للاستاز جمال الشربينى
وهو على حق
ومهما كان القرار 
فنحنوا شعب خجووول جدأ 
ولا ينفع بشتى الطرق أن يدرس هذا المنهج الذى يكووون القرار فية شديد الفكر 
واحب أوضح أنا لو هذا حصل
يسبب شيىء من الخوووف
وربنا يسطر علينا وعلى الايام الجاية
شكرأ طرباااى  على أعلام هذا الموووووضوع بجد موووضوع خطير
وكويس  أننا ناخد راى بعض فية منطقيأ
وتحياتى

----------


## محمد طرباى

> **
> *كان نفسى أخش على الموضوع * 
> *ألاقى إستمرارية للنقاش * 
> *الرئيسى أو حتى النقاش الجانبى*
> * رجاء حار لكل الأعضاء الكرام*
> *بتبادل التهانى والتشكرات والروعات*
> *فى رسائل خاصة جدا*
> *أو حتى مش خاصة جدا*
> *وده مجرد رأى*
> ...


الموضوع النقاش فيه انتهى يظهر كده 
وأخد كلام جانبى اكتر من الحد المسموح بيه 
أتمنى ألا يكون مجرد رأى .. 
وأن نعمل جميعا على ابادة تلك الأحداث المؤسفة 
لك تحياتى

----------


## محمد طرباى

> *ليه لا ولكن السؤال هو لماذا ترغب في تعليم الثقافة الجنسية في مصر علي حد علمي المصريين مشهود لهم ان اكترحاجة شاطرين فيها هي ثقافة لغة الجسد ومع ذلك ما شاء الله جرائم الاغتصاب في كل مكان فما بال حضرتك لما ندرس الجنس في المدارس تعرف ممكن يحصل ايه لما طالب المفروض يذاكر في الرياضة او العربي  تلاقيه ماسك الكتاب الجنسي ومقطعه مذاكرة ولا حضرتك سوف نلحق الكتاب بالعربي او بالتاريخ اكيد هيكون في كتاب او ممكن نلغي كتاب الدين الي اساسا ملغي مع مدرسينه لانه وقتها هيعارض الكلام ده وممكن يلخبط تفكير الاولاد وعشان سيكولوجية التعليم لازم يكون في صورولا الطلبة هيدرسوا عمياني ونجيب بنات الليل مدرسين وممكن نعمل عقود عمل نستقبل المدرسين من الخارج وكمان عينات التعليم زي الاستاذة نانسي عجرم او الست هيفا او اليسا واخر السنة الحفلة تبقي فلم من اخراج ايناس الدغيدي ونحذرهم الدراسة دي للعلم بالشئ فقط ولا يحق لاي طالب استخدام ما هو مذكور في الكتب الا بعد زواجه والا يعرض نفسه للمسائلة الدينية ولما تقف معلومة عليه اكيد محتاج لدرس خصوصي الي اكيد هيكون في كباريه او ملهي ليلي ولا هيلاقي عينات البحث فين واظن الوزارة سوف تحدد مكان لهذه السلعة وتحدد السعر مع وضع الضريبة المناسبة ولما يضيق الحال بالطلبة ممكن يراجعوا الدروس مع بعض كل ولد مع بنت ويا سلام لو في مراقبة من احد الابوين مش عشان الشيطان ثالثهما لا طبعا عشان لو غلطوا في معلومة يقوم الاب او الام بتصحيحها وتبقي عيشتنا فضائحية تحت شعار العلم نور ياعم محمدرجب ولا انت بتهاجم التعليم مش كدة ده تعليقي للمبجل عارض الموضوع لو عجبكم تعليقي اكيد هتعجبكم دراسة الجنس في المدارس ولاحول ولا قوة الا بالله*


أشكرك بشدة على كلامك الجميل
وطبعاً ليك حق .. وأكيد لازم نرفض 
لك تحياتى

----------


## احمد عدوان

*الاخ العزيز  محمد طرباى  دعني اتحدث معك من باب الاخوة كتبت مقال ذات مرة في نفس السياق عن كتاب كان يريد ارباب العلمانية ممن يدعون ان لهم احقية في فرض سلطتهم وقراراتهم في فلسطين بادراج كتاب فيه تحريك للغرائز وقصص جنسية وكذلك اقاويل واساطير ما لها من سلطان في المنهج التعليمي الاساسي للطلاب وكان هذا مقالنا ونرجو الاستفادة ومن هنا يصل ردي علي موضوعك وشكرا لك* 
*مشاهد قذرة من كتاب ((قول يا طير))*

*بقلم/أحمد محمود عدوان* 

*بعد مغادرتي من قطاع غزه إلي مصر اتصل بي بعض الأحبه لينقل لي حزنه الشديد علي المؤامرات التي تحاك كل يوم من اجل الايقاع بشعبنا وتحميله الكثير من المشقات والاستخفاف بالعقول النيرة التي تريد الإصلاح ضمن فئات مأجوره محسوبة بالأسم فقط فلسطينيين .*

*وقد أرسل إلي عبر الاميل فيديو مصور للمظاهرة التي قامت بها الحركة الاسلاميه تناشد السادة العاملين في الهيئة التعليمية وادارة التربية والتعليم في إعدام هذا الكتاب .*

*وعلي الفور قمت كعادتي أبحث وأتقصي الحقائق عن طريق محركات البحث في الانترنت متجهاً الي الصفحات العالمية وما تتكلم به عن هذا الكتاب . الذي يحمل اسم ((قول يا طير)).*

*فأخذت أقرأ واقرأ حتي تمثلت الصورة أمامي جلية واضحة ولكن قبل الدخول في تفاصيل ومحتويات هذا الكتاب .*

*وقفت عند شيء أحزنني للغاية واثر في حتي أنني بت يومها متعبا حزينا .((أن قرار إتلاف الكتاب الذي يدور حول الحكايات الشعبية الفلسطينية قد أثار الذهول والاستياء وردود فعل عنيفة من قبل الأدباء والمثقفين )) اذاً تعالوا لنعرف ما هي محتويات الكتاب أيها السادة الأفاضل ومن ثم نحكم علي هؤلاء الادباء والمثقفين هل هم كذلك بالفعل .*

*أن الكلام الذي يحمله كتاب يا طير لا يستطيع أب فاضل أن يقعد مع ولده الصغير أو مع ابنته في المرحلة الابتدائية يتحاور معهم في محتويات الكتاب وأنا لا اعتقد أن هناك آباء سيقومون بفعل هذا الا وقول علي الدنيا السلام .*

*فمبجرد أن تطالع أول صفحات من الكتاب تجد انه يحمل خرافات وليس كما يدعي البعض تراث شعبي فلسطيني ولتناول بإيجاز أول وحده في هذا الكتاب المسموم الذي لا يهدف من وراء نشره الاتحطيم للقيم والأخلاق المتبقية في شعبنا وتشتيت العادات التي تجعلنا نترقى بها إلي علياء الأخلاق .*

*فبدأت بالوحدة الأولي أو القصة الأولى للكتاب وهي بعنوان " طنجور , طنجور " وهي باختصار تتحدث عن امرأة تلد طنجرة , وتقوم تلك الطنجرة بسرقة أموال الشعب وتأتي بها إلى أمها والتي تسر بما تفعله ابنتها الطنجرة من عمليات نصب واحتيال على البشر , إلى أن تأتيها طنجرتها العزيزة وفيها " براز" البشر فتحرم السرقة ليس شعورا بالذنب ولكن لأنها اكتفت بما سرقته من الملكة من مجوهرات وذهب ولا حاجة لها ب "المخلفات البشرية " , فهذه بداية الكتاب الذي يدافع عنه المدافعون ,فلو نظرنا إلي البعد الذي تحمله تلك القصة من نوازع شريرة متأصلة تجعل من أبنائنا الصغار محترفين في السرقة وبالرغم من سرقته الواضحة الا انه لا يتوب ولا يقر بالذنب إنما توبته لانه اكتفي بسرقة أكبر اذا ما كان بداية الكتاب يربي في أبنائنا عنوانا هو ((كيف تسرق الناس )) ؟فماذا سيكون في منتصفه .*

*ولكن السؤال الذي يحيرني ويلح علي الأسئلة لهؤلاء المثقفين والكتاب هل من عادات الشعب الفلسطيني السرقة ؟*

*ولكن دعوني أجيب أن الشعب الفلسطيني الذي سرق أحلامه الاستعمار والمتآمرون من أول الوجود لا يقبل ولا يرضي السرقة أبدا.*

*فبأي حجه تدافعون عن هذا الكتاب* 

*وفي الوحدة التالية من كتاب " قول يا طير" الذي يحمل الكثير من الخرافات والخزعبلات خرافه تسمي بخرافة الطنجرة "الحرامية" ينتهي بخرافة الشيخ المحتال " أبو علي وأم علي " حيث تدور القصة حول رجل لا يعمل فتحثه زوجته على كسب رزقه من المقابر أيام الخميس , ويستعين على عمله بكتاب الله عز وجل وهو لا يقرأ ولا يكتب ويكتفي ذلك الرجل بمسك المصحف و"يهمهم" وكأنه يقرأ القرآن فيجود عليه المتواجدون في المقبرة بما تيسر , ثم ما يلبث ذلك الرجل المحتال أن يدعي علم الغيب وما في الأرحام حتى يصطفيه الملك ليكون مرشده ويتنبأ له بكل صغيرة وكبيرة وتنتهي القصة دون أن يكشف أمر ذلك المحتال , ومن خلال هذه القصة لا شك أن نظرة الأطفال نحو قارئ القرآن سوف تكون مخيفة , كما أن الطفل سيعرف أن حبل الكذب أطول مما كان يتصور , وان لا عقاب لمجرم ولا عقاب لمحتال .*

*ولم تقتصر خرافات الكتاب على تبسيط أمر السرقة والاحتيال ولكنها تعدت ذلك إلى حدود تقشعر لها الأبدان وتنفر منها النفوس السليمة , ولا اعلم كيف يمكن لأحد أن يحكي قصة أمير يتزوج أمه وينجب منها أو ملك يحاول أن يتزوج ابنته , وكذلك فان بعض القيم انهارت من خلال خرافات " قول يا طير " فالتضحية بالولد والأخ هي من الأمور العادية , فمثلا : زوجة الأب خوفا من عقاب زوجها لأنها أكلت " الكرشة " تذبح ابن زوجها وتطعمه إياه, وأخت الولد الذبيح هي التي توقع أخاها من اجل أن لا تعاقبها زوجة أبيها , والأب يأكل ابنه المطبوخ , وعظام الولد في نهاية القصة تتحول إلى طائر اخضر يقتل زوجة أبيه ثم يقتل أباه ثم يعود إلى هيئته الأولى سليما معافى ليعيش مع أخته في هناء , فأي صور مقززة أكثر من تلك ؟؟؟* 

*كما انه في قصة أخرى تقدم الأم ابنها " للغولة " لتأكله حتى تنجو هي وزوجها من شر " الغولة " , ليقتلوها في نهاية القصة ويعيشوا سعداء مع بعضهم رغم فقدانهم فلذة كبدهم .*

*أي زوجه وأي أم التي تذبح ابنها أو قريب لها لترضي الآخرين هل الشعب الفلسطيني جعان كرشه لهدرجه لكي يأتي هذا الكتاب ليلوث الواجهة والسمو الفلسطيني بأقاويل لا يدافع عنها في حدي وصفي إلا الجاهلون .وليسوا الأدباء*

*هل وصلت بنا الي هذا الحد من الجنون حتي صرنا نعلم أحبتنا فلذات أكبادنا خزعبلات لا اصل لها ........*

*ومن هذه الألفاظ المنحطة* 

*ص 67:* 

*الله يلعن أبو أصحابك شو دينها هاي؟*

*ص 68: يلعن أبو اصحابها! والله العظيم لأقعد ***** فيها. قام قعد يا حبيبتي و**** بقلبها*

*ص 70: لمّن رجع ابنها من الحج تغشم عليها وافتكرها مرته. فسألها عن أمه قالتله: أمك ماتت وهيها مدفونة بحديقة القصر. لمّن نامت مع ابنها حبلت وصارت تتوحم وقالت لإبنها: يا ابن الحلال جيبلي قطف حصرم من عند الجيران.*

*ص 97:*

*آه يا ابن ال****، علقت، شو أساوي فيك؟*

*ص 179:* 

*يلعن أبوك على أبو اللي ناسبك وأعطاك بنته.*

*ص 181:*

*وال**** بنت عمك.*

*ص 204:*

*قالها الجمل قاعد بلوك. قلتله أطعمني، مقبلش. يشن عليّ، حطيت ورقة القرنبيط على *****. قام خمشني. يوكل ورقة القرنبيط ويوكل ****. قالتله: كل شي فداد فداك، غير ***** و*****.*

*المشكلة أن الأدباء الذين أحزنهم إعدام هذا الكتاب لا يقبلون بان يجلسوا مع أبنائهم ليتناقشوا فيه.* 

*إذا فلماذا يقبلون هذا علينا .* 

*والطامة الكبرى أن مثل هذه القصص الباهتة أصبحت تترجم الي لغات انجليزيه ولغات أخرى فكما يقول الاخوه المصريون ((خليها تكمل )) حقا فعندما يقرأ هذا الكتاب الغربيون سيقولون عنا هاهم الإسلاميون آكلي لحوم البشر* 

*إذاً فهل يا ساده يا كرام ندافع عن كتاب يشوه صوره كل من هو فلسطيني ؟هل هذا هو تراثنا؟ فبدلا من نشر وطبع مثل هذا الكتاب وتلك القصص لأطفالنا الصغار كان من الأجدى أن نقوم بطبع قصص عن السيرة المحمدية وقصص عن السلف الصالح وسيرتهم العطرة وما أحوجنا في هذه الأيام لتلك القصص وتطبيقها .*



*أترككم مع قصه من القصص ((أحكموا بأنفسكم ))*

*أبو اللبابيد*



*الراوية:وحدوا الله*



*الحضور: لا إله إلا الله*



*كان هون هالملك، هالملك مالش غير هالبنت. يوم مرته حطت راسها وماتت. دار يدوّر يدوّر بدّه يتجوز. بِدِيْ يحكي بهاي، يحكي بهاي، ما يعجبش. ما حليش بعينه، قال، ولا اجا عباله إلا بده يتجوز بنته. صار يفوت عالبيت، تقوله: "يابا" يقولها: "تقوليش يابا. قولي يا ابن عمي" . : "يا يابا! يا ابن الحلال، أنا بنتك!" قالها: "لأ. مافش نتيجة. خلص".*



*يوم، ودّا ورا القاظي. قاله: "يا قاظي، شجرة ربيتها، أطعمتها وأسقيتها، بتحلّ إلي والاّ لغيري؟" قاله: "بتحل إلك". القاظي سحب حاله وروح، وهظاك راح جابلها هالسيغة، وجابلها بدلة، وبده يوخذها.*



*لبست هالذهبات، ولبست هالبدلة، وتطقمت . اجا أبوها المغرب. لمن شافت البنت إنه أبوها بده اياها من كل ولا بد، راحت عند متاع اللباد. قالتله: "خذ مصاري قديش بدك، وقيسني واعملي ثوب لباد يغطيني كلي لاجريّ وإيديّ، بس يبينوا خشومي وثمي وعيوني. وبكره بدي اياه يكون خالص". قالها: "طيب".*



*راحت هاي جابت ثوب هاللباد وحطته بهالخشة اللي بحد باب هالدار وسكرت عليه. ولبست هالذهبات وتطقمت، وقعدت بهالسهلة. اجا أبوها المغرب. قالتله: "يابا". قالها: "تقوليش يابا. قولي يا ابن عمي". قالتله: "طيب يا ابن عمي. استنا تأطلع لبره شوي عبيت الخارج" – حيشا السامعين. قالها: "إسا بتنهزمي" .*



*قالتله: "لأ. أربط الحبل بإيدي وكل نتفة بتهز الحبل بتعرف إني موجودة". تطلعت، في حجر كبير بقاع هالدار، ربطت الحبل بالحجر وربطت أساورها بالحبل وراحت عالخشة لبست ثوب هاللباد وقالت: "يا من قصدوك!" طلعت بهالليل ومشيت. هو صار كل نتفة يهز هالحبل يسمع الأساور تخش يقول: "بعدها هون". صارت الدنيا نص الليل، قال: "والله غير أقوم افقدها". لاقى هالحبل مربوط بالحجر، والأساور فيه. هاظا عدّد على هالحصان، وتخفى وركب وطلع يدوّر عليها. هاذيك طلعت. ما لحق إلا هي طالعة من المدينة وبرّا. لحق هاظا، صار يدور. لحقها. شافته، عرفته لبدت بعرق هالشجرة. هو ماعرفهاش، فكرها زلمة.*



*قاله: "ما شفتش هالبنت مرت من هون، وصفها من وصفها؟" قالتله: "يا عمي، الله يخليك، خليني بحالي. أنا مش قادر أشوف قدامي".*



*دشرها. وهو مشي بدرب، وهي خلته تراح، ومشيت بدرب ثانية. ظلت هون تنام وهون تقوم تأجت على مدينة ثانية. اجت على هالمدينة، من جوعها اجت تحت قصر دار الملك. اجت عبدة دار الملك كتّت هالسدر ، اجت هاذيكا مدت على توالي هالأكل وتوكل. شافتها العبدة، رجعت.*



*: "يا ستي تع شوفي، في عجيبة تحت الدار عمّال بوكل من توالي السفرة".*



*قالتلها: "روحي نادي عليه، خليه ييجي لهون". قالتله: "تعال لعند ستي، بدهن يشوفوك". اجا، طلع عالقصر. : "شو مالك إنت يا عمي؟ إنت إنس والا جن؟" قالهن: "والله يا عمي أنا إنس، خيار الإنس. بس الله خلقني هيكا".*

*قالوله: "شو بطلع بيدك تشتغل؟ شو بتعرف تساوي؟" قالهن: "والله ما بعرف أشتغل إشي. بقدر بهالمطبخ أقشر راس بصل، أناول غرظ، هيك شي".*

*حطوه يشتغل بهالمطبخ، وصاروا: "وين راح أبو اللبابيد؟ وين اجا أبو اللبابيد؟ شو! كيفوا عليه. وقعد عند هالعشي بهالمطبخ.*

*يوم من هالأيام، صار عرس بهالمدينة. انعزموا دار الملك. المغرب، بدهن يروحوا يتفرجوا.*

*: "يا أبو اللبابيد، تروح معنا تتفرج عالعرس؟"*

*قالهن: "لأ. أنا الله يساعدني، لا بشوف عرس ولا إشي. إنتو بدكو تروحوا، الله يسهل عليكو. أنا بقدرش أروح".*

*هاذولا راحوا دار الملك، وراحوا العبيد. ما ظلش غير أبو اللبابيد بهالدار. خلتهن توصلوا عالعرس، راحت شلحت ثوب هاللباد ولبست هالبدلة اللي جابتها معاها وراحت عالعرس. يرقصوا بالدور. يمّ تناولت هالمحارم ورقصت، رقصت تنها شبعت وطلعت ما حدا عرفها لا منين اجت ولا وين راحت. رجعت، لبست ثوب هاللباد، وكعبشت بجنب هالقصر ونامت. روّحوا هالعبيد من العرس، صاروا يرفسوه.*

*: "الله لا يقيمك! نايم هونا؟ لو اجيت شفت هالبنت اللي اجت رقصت وما حدا عرفها وين راحت؟"*

*أول يوم هيك. ثاني يوم هيك.*

*روّحت مرة الملك لابنها قالتله: "يا يما لو تصيرلنا هالبنت أطلبلك اياها، هاللي بتيجي عالعرس، ما حدا يعرف ولا وين بتروح ولا وين بتيجي".*

*قالها: "يما لبسيني أواعي بنت وخذيني معاك، وإن حدا سألك قولي هاي بنت أختيى جايه لعنا ظيفة وجبتها معاي تتفرج". قالتله: "طيب".*

*لبسته، وأخذته معاهن.*

*خلتهن توصلوا، وشلحت ثوب هاللباد ولحقت. فاتت عالعرس، رقصت تشبعت وطلعت. لا حدا عرفها منين راحت ولا اجت. رجعت لبست ثوب هاللباد، ونامت.*

*ثاني يوم ابن الملك قالهن: "إنتو روحوا عالعرس". وهو راح لبد باب دار العرس ورا الباب. اجت هاي نزلت على هالعرس رقصت وبعدين سحبت حالها وطلعت. يمّ هي طلعت من الباب، وهو مشي وراها. ظل وراها من ورا لورا تنها وصلت دارهن. وصلت على قصرهن، فاتت لبست ثوب هاللباد، وكعبشت بجنب هالقصر ونامت.*

*قال: "أخ! إسا هي ساكنه بداري وعامله حالها عجيبة". ماحكاش.*

*قام الصبح قال للسراري اللي بطلعوله الأكل، قالهن: "اليوم ما حداش منكو يطلعلي الأكل. اليوم بدي أبو اللبابيد يطلعلي الغدا وأتغدى أنا واياه".*

*: "يا سيدي، منشان الله! بغدرش. حالتي بتقرف. كيف بدك توكل معاي؟"*

*قاله: "إنت بدك تطلعلي الغدا، وأتغدى أنا واياك".*

*عملوا هالغدا. سقوله هالسدر، حمّلوه لأبو اللبابيد. طلعت تتعكوز لحد نص الدرج، عملت حالها إجرها فكزت : "دخلك يا سيدي! مش قلتلك بغدرش أحمل".*

*قاله: "بدك تظل تجرب وتدب سدوره تنك تصل لهون إنت بحالك". ثاني سدر طلعت توصلت لقرص هالدرج، فكزت إجرها، طُب!، والا هي داببته.*

*ثالث سدر ظلت تتعكوز من هون لهون تنها وصلت. حطتله هالسدر. سكر هالباب.*

*قاله: "تعال أقعد أتغدى أنا واياك".*

*: "يا سيدي اطلع كيف حاليت، بتقرف مني".*

*قاله: "لأ. أقعد، بدي أتغدى أنا واياك".*

*قعد يتغدى هو واياه. قام بن الملك طال هالسكينة وقال لثوب هاللباد هيك. قاله: "إشلح ثوب هاللباد. إسا إحنا إلنا قديش ندور مين هلي بتيجي عالعرس وإنت عندي هون بالقصر".* 

*شلحها ثوب هاللباد. نادى عإمه. جابوا القاظي، عقدوا العقد. نادى المنادي: "أربعين يوم ما حدا يوكل ولا حدا يشرب إلا من دار الملك".*

*عملوله هالفرح، وجوزوه إياها.*

*وهاي حكايتي حكيتها، وعليكو رميتها*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *الاخ العزيز محمد طرباى دعني اتحدث معك من باب الاخوة كتبت مقال ذات مرة في نفس السياق عن كتاب كان يريد ارباب العلمانية ممن يدعون ان لهم احقية في فرض سلطتهم وقراراتهم في فلسطين بادراج كتاب فيه تحريك للغرائز وقصص جنسية وكذلك اقاويل واساطير ما لها من سلطان في المنهج التعليمي الاساسي للطلاب وكان هذا مقالنا ونرجو الاستفادة ومن هنا يصل ردي علي موضوعك وشكرا لك* 
> *مشاهد قذرة من كتاب ((قول يا طير))*
> 
> *بقلم/أحمد محمود عدوان* 
> 
> *بعد مغادرتي من قطاع غزه إلي مصر اتصل بي بعض الأحبه لينقل لي حزنه الشديد علي المؤامرات التي تحاك كل يوم من اجل الايقاع بشعبنا وتحميله الكثير من المشقات والاستخفاف بالعقول النيرة التي تريد الإصلاح ضمن فئات مأجوره محسوبة بالأسم فقط فلسطينيين .*
> 
> *وقد أرسل إلي عبر الاميل فيديو مصور للمظاهرة التي قامت بها الحركة الاسلاميه تناشد السادة العاملين في الهيئة التعليمية وادارة التربية والتعليم في إعدام هذا الكتاب .*
> 
> ...


 :f2: 
أحمد يا خوى 
شو بدك تحكى؟! بحياة ها ده الزلما تحكى مصرى بدنا نفهم إيش بتريد تجول؟!

----------


## سومه الجابرى

انا اوافق حتى يكون الشاب علي معرفة جيدة بهذة الامور وحتى لا نترك المجال الاصدقاء السوء للتدخل 
ثم اننا شعب لدينا الممنوع مرغوب واذا منعنا هذة الدراسة صمم عليها الشباب 
موضوع فعلا مهم ويحتاج منافشة

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

:No: *

*[QUOTE=سومه الجابرى;1202301]انا اوافق حتى يكون الشاب علي معرفة جيدة بهذة الامور وحتى لا نترك المجال الاصدقاء السوء للتدخل 
ثم اننا شعب لدينا الممنوع مرغوب واذا منعنا هذة الدراسة صمم عليها الشباب 
موضوع فعلا مهم ويحتاج منافشة[/QUOTE 
معلش يا جابري ممكن التوضيح عن اصدقاء السوء قبل الدراسة دي ما تنزل 
وشباب مين الي مش عارف وعايزاه يعرف ايه؟
يا سيدتي دي حاجة فطرية في الخلق وحساسة جدا وسلاحها حاد جدا
ولا تؤاخذيني ان الحيوان الي بدون عقل عارفها ومش محتاج تعليم معقول البشر محتاج طب ازااااااااي
والممنوع مرغوب طب دي حاجة مش موجوجة اساسا يبقي نمنعها منين 
لو في موافقة للدراسة من حضرتك اظنك  بدون خجل لو سألك اي شخص رجل او امراة عن اي معلومة ستتجاوبين معه في النقاش عشان الامانة العلمية 
 زميل ابنك وزميلة ابنتك محتاجين للمراجعة سوف تتفضلين بمراجعة الدروس لهم ولا هتقولي هذا للعلم بالشئ فقط
والنت الي عايزين الدول المسلمة تعمل له مراقبة نخليه بحري مفتوح للكل واي سايبر يقفل المواقع الاباحية الحكومة تقفله لان الطلبة والطالبات عايزين يتعلموا
الدراسة الجنسية موجودة بالفعل في التعليم الجامعي واظن ده كفاية ولا كمان الاطفال نعمل لهم كتب ومادة للدراسة يا جماعة احنا مش لاحقين علي الي موجود عايزين تزودوا ليه وزي ما قلت قبل كدة العيال هيقطعو الكتب مزاكرة ومش كده وبس لو وجدنا صورة مخلة مع اي شخص هيدعي انه بيراجع الحصة 
لو عايزين راي ناس تستفيدوا منهم انزلوا الشارع المصري او العربي واطرحوا الموضوع علي الناس في الشارع لاننا هنا لو تناقشنا في ذلك حتي وبدون دراسة سوف نتكلم باسلوب علمي محترم
الناس في الشارع لهم رايهم بس انصح الي هيناقشوا الموضوع مع الناس ان ياخذوا معهم الامن المركزي لان الناس هيكسروا عظمهم
اعزروني لجهلي يا جماعة لكني متحفظ علي الموضوع ومتعجب كل العجب في اي زميل يتفاعل بجدية الموضوع والوقت الي نشوف سلبياتنا ونرجع لدينا في ناس عندها اعتقاد ان في مواضيع اهم
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله :l2:  :l2:  :l2:  :No:  :l2:  :No:  :l2:  :l2:  :l2: 
 :No:  :No:  :No:

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

[QUOTE=محمدرجب مهدية;1202779] :No: *

*


> انا اوافق حتى يكون الشاب علي معرفة جيدة بهذة الامور وحتى لا نترك المجال الاصدقاء السوء للتدخل 
> ثم اننا شعب لدينا الممنوع مرغوب واذا منعنا هذة الدراسة صمم عليها الشباب 
> موضوع فعلا مهم ويحتاج منافشة[/QUOTE 
> معلش يا جابري ممكن التوضيح عن اصدقاء السوء قبل الدراسة دي ما تنزل 
> وشباب مين الي مش عارف وعايزاه يعرف ايه؟
> يا سيدتي دي حاجة فطرية في الخلق وحساسة جدا وسلاحها حاد جدا
> ولا تؤاخذيني ان الحيوان الي بدون عقل عارفها ومش محتاج تعليم معقول البشر محتاج طب ازااااااااي
> والممنوع مرغوب طب دي حاجة مش موجوجة اساسا يبقي نمنعها منين 
> لو في موافقة للدراسة من حضرتك اظنك  بدون خجل لو سألك اي شخص رجل او امراة عن اي معلومة ستتجاوبين معه في النقاش عشان الامانة العلمية 
> ...


   خلص الكلام

----------


## سومه الجابرى

اولا انا طالبة بالجامعة واري جهل من اصدقائى بهذا الموضوع وعندماوافقت علي هذا الدراسة لم اقصد سوى فئة معينه وهم الشباب وليس الاطفال 
ثم الممنوع مرغوب 
انا قصدت بها ان الشباب اذا منعناهم من المعرفة السوية سيتجهون الي مصادر خاطئة 
وهناك فئة كبيرة من الشباب لا يعلمون شى عن هذة الثقافة فما المانع من دراستها باسلوب علمى منطقى ولا حياء في العلم 
قد نرفضها للحيائنا ولكننا نحتاج الى دراستها

----------


## النيزك

تدريس الثقافة الجنسية شيئ مفيد لكل من النوعين الذكر و الانثي و يحد من المشاكل الجنسية التي تحدث بعد الزواج و التي تكون سبب مهم من اسباب الطلاق وتدريسها سوف يقلل من نسبة الطلاق بشكل ملحوظ.
من الطبيعي ان تدرس هذه  المواد في الدول الاوربية و الاجنبية بمختلف انواعها لان هذهلايوجد بها اسلام و لا يعرفون معني كلمة الشريعةو ان كان بها الاسلام لا يوجد بها توعية دينية كافية.
و لكن من الصعب علينا المجتمع العربي عموما و المصري خصوصا تطبيق هذا الموضوعلما يسببه من حرج.
و كيف من المعقول ان يجلس مجموعة من الشباب و البنات في المدارس المختلطة  نعا اثناء تدريس هذه المواد
ماذا ستكون النتيجة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل تقبل انت ان تكون بنتك في موقف مثل هذا؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
 بالطبع لاااااااااااااااا
 ومن الطبيعي و المعقول ان شيئ كهذا  لو كان مهم لما غفل القرآن الكريم عن ذكرهو لا سنة نبيه عليه الصلاة و السلام, لان القران  يثت اعجازات المولي عز و جل حتي يومنا هذا وانتم اغنياء عن التعريف بكم الاكتشافات التي ورد ذكرها في القران و  لم تكتف الا مؤخر رغم كل هذا التطور التكنلوجي.
و في النهاية 
ان من وجهة نظري ان تدريس  مثل هذة المواد يعتبر مخالفة للشرعو ممن الممكن ان تكون من الكبائر يعني
( حرام / حرام /حرام)

----------


## سيزيف

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*أولا ً أعترض علي إسلوب العرض بقولك لن يتردد الشباب في دراسته فهم ليسوا شياطين الله في الأرض ولا يتهافتون علي الجنس ليل نهار مما يجعلهم يتمنونه مع الماء والطعام* 
*كل ما نحتاجه هو أن يعرف كل منا حدوده ويعرف نفسه ( هو فقط ) لان كل منا يعرف نفسه جيداً ولا يملك إلا نفسه للحكم عليها هذه البداية واعذرني إن كانت جافة*
*--*
*إن تدريس الثقافة الجنسية أمر مهم للغاية ولكن أي ثقافة جنسية التي ستُدرس ؟* 
*تعريف الثقافة الجنسية يختلف من قطر قطر ومن قارة لقارة .. الثقافة الجنسية المُصدرة لنا الآن وللوطن العربي أجمع ليست ثقافة جنسية بل إباحية جنسية وحرب فكرية لا أكثر ..* 
*لكي أوافق علي تدريس الثقافة الجنسية فيجب أن يكون هناك عدة مبادئ لا يخرج عنها هذا الأمر* 

** فصل مدارس البنين والبنات في سن المراهقة كما يحدث في المعاهد الأزهرية* 
** تدريس التمنية البشرية والإهتمام بممارسة الرياضة بجانب الثقافة الجنسية لأن إثارة قوة داخلية يحتاج لتفريغ وقتي لتلك القوة أو القدرة علي التحكم فيها ( التحكم في الذات )*
** لا يُدرس تلك المادة إلا مُختصصون إسلاميون - باعتبار أننا دولة إسلامية المفروض يعني مش الموجود -* 
*حيث يكون الإسلام هو مصدر المعلومات ويتم تنقيح المعلومات تحت ايدي فقهاء لا ينتمون لنظام الحكم - لانني لا أحترم أي رجل دين يعمل بالسياسة -* 

*خلاصة القول الإطار الإسلامي يجب أن يكون مهيمنا حتي لا تتسرب لنا الثقافة الجنسية الغربية - الإباحية - مما يُفسد عقول شبابنا والحكاية مش ناقصة أصلا ً*
 :1: 
*وهناك الكثير من المبادئ الغائبة عني في الوقت الحالي* 
*وإن استفزتني المناقشة بقدرٍ كافٍ سأعود للإضافة والاستفاضة* 
*وبما أن المناقشة غير مُجدية في كل الأحوال*
*ودوام الحال والاستهبال في مصر عادي جدا* 
*ومهما قيل فلن يُسمع لنا صوتاً* 
*فحتي لو استفزتني مش عارف هيكون موقفي إيه*
*يلا الله يرحمنا* 

*دمتم*

----------


## mada4top

طبعا لاااااااااااااااااااااااااا

طيب الام لزمتها ايه مع البنت 

والاب والاخ لزمتهم ايه مع الولد

احنا عارفين ان معظم المدارس مشتركة يعني تخيل لما المدرس يتكلم عن حاجه زي كده

في وجود البنت والولد وياريت ماحدش يقول كلامك ده قديم وده تخلف ورجعيه والحاجات دي

احنا مسلمين ولنا عادات وتقاليد ولازم نحافظ عليها

----------


## M!sS Roro

اولا لا حياء في الدين .. 

ولازم يكون في تعليم للثقافه الجنسيه .. للبنات والاولاد .. خاصه البنات .. يعني انا دلوقتي عندي خواتي .. اصغر مني .. ودايمن يسالوني اساله محرجه .. عندي اختي عمرها 15 سنه .. حسيت انه من واجبي اني افهمها ولا انها تعرف من براا .. وفعلا فهمتها وكلمتها .. وقلتلها ان البنت لازم تحافظ على نفسها والبنت سمعه .. وفهمتها عن علاقة الرجل بالمراه من خلال الزواج .. ولكن بحدود .. 

وخاصه ان الوالدين بينظرو للامور ديه انها عيب .. ! . لا مش عيب لازم البنت تعرف .. وتجبر البنت او الولد يلجاو لامور خاطئه ليشبعو فضولهم ..

انا من وجهة نظري ..  يجب ان يتم تدريس هذه المواد من عمر 15 سنه.. احنا بالكويت مدارسنا منفصله ليس عندنا اختلاط .. اما في مصر الامر بسيط .. عندما ياتتي وقت هذه الماده يفصلو الاختلاط .. .. ! ويتم تدريسها بصوره عامه .. وليس بالتفصيل .. يكون من مجال علمي .. !! ..

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

للأسف لقد بدأوا تدريس الثقافة الجنسية بطريقة فجة تحت ستار للكبار فقط  بقيادة الكاتب العجوز المتصابى مفيد فوزى  ( الشهير بــ "مفيد suck "حيث أنه كان له سؤال فج  عن لعق الأعضاء التناسلية للرجل والمرأة!)  وأشهر أصلع مصرى  عمرو أديب  فى برنامج القاهرة اليوم  - أوربت  مرة فى الأسبوع  على ما أعتقد وكان الدرس  الثانى  على ما أعتقد عن أين موقع ما يسمى  بالــــ   G-spot  لدى المرأة وكان عذر الأصلع الشهير أن ذلك قدمته أيضا فى أمريكا الإعلامية السمراء الشهيرة أوبرا وينفرى
وقد أندهشت أيضا بعد هذا مشاهدة البرنامج فى أوربت أول أمس بعد أن وجدت منتديات  عربية تهتم بهذه الثقافة تحت عنوان "حياتنا الجنسية" بأسلوب لائق 


دار الأوبرا


مفيد صك




عمرو جى سبوت

----------


## h.daboor

لازم بس مش تدريس علشان تعليم البالغين بس الخوف من اي عمل اي شي يغضب الله                      
يتعلم في الثناويه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> لازم بس مش تدريس علشان تعليم البالغين بس الخوف من اي عمل اي شي يغضب الله 
> يتعلم في الثناويه


*يا أبنى يا دبور شوف الدروس الخصوصية عملت فيك إييه....*
* الشطار بس هما اللى يكتبوا "الثانوية" كده ولكن أنت كاتبها غلط "الثناوية"! ...يا خسارة الفلوس اللى راحت على الفاضى فى جيوب المدرسين الخصوصيين!*

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

*عجبي علي من يرغبون في تدريس مثل هذه الموادفي مجتمع اسلامي
الحيوانات تتكاثر بلا مرشد بل بعض الحيوانات كالجمل مستحيل يمارس العلاقه لو احس بوجود اي احد انسان كان او حيوان
والبشر الي طلعت القمر مش عارفين اصول العلاقة الجنسية.........
بالله عليكم مش تهريج الكلام ده 
ممكن احد الكرام يقولي اننا بنمارس الجنس غلط
واجيبه ان الكلام ده يقوله لدول الخليج مش مصر
سؤال محيرني.........؟
المؤلف هيكتب ايه في الكتاب؟
العلاقة الجنسية بالمفهوم العلمي............
مراحل الجماع ومقدماته...........
الشبق المتزامن...............
الرجل الاناني...........
والله لولا انني عارف ان الي في المنتدي ناس متعلمين ما كنت كتبت حرف واحد وانا عندي 32سنة
فكيف حال ابن وبنت ال15 عام
يا جماعة والله مش محتاجين لتعليم الجنس ومحدش ينمق الكلام ويقول الثقافة الجنسية
والاخت الي بتقول صغيرتي سألتني يبقي مفيش مشكلة مادامت عرفت مكان الاجابة
ولا مستكترة انك تجاوبيها وراجل غريب يعرفها الكلام دة في المدرسة
وعجبي عليكم يا مسلمين
*

----------


## mada4top

> *عجبي علي من يرغبون في تدريس مثل هذه الموادفي مجتمع اسلامي*
> _الحيوانات تتكاثر بلا مرشد بل بعض الحيوانات كالجمل مستحيل يمارس العلاقه لو احس بوجود اي احد انسان كان او حيوان_
> _والبشر الي طلعت القمر مش عارفين اصول العلاقة الجنسية........._
> _بالله عليكم مش تهريج الكلام ده_ 
> _ممكن احد الكرام يقولي اننا بنمارس الجنس غلط_
> _واجيبه ان الكلام ده يقوله لدول الخليج مش مصر_
> _سؤال محيرني.........؟_
> _المؤلف هيكتب ايه في الكتاب؟_
> _العلاقة الجنسية بالمفهوم العلمي............_
> ...


 

*يسلم فمك يا ستاذ محمد والله ان احترامي ليك زاد جدا جدا بعد الكلام الجميل ده*

*وانا معاك في كل كلمة لا في كل حرف كتبته* 

*بحييك والله علي الرد الجميل ده*

----------

